# Dojenje > Općenito o dojenju >  VL: svaka druga majka odustaje od dojenja

## Lucija Ellen

LINK

i nasa LR i K. na fotki uz tekst   :Heart:

----------


## zhabica

:Sad:  

stvarno porazno. meni je zanimljivo kako san u pocetku imala dojam da svi zivi doje, a kako vrijeme odmice cini mi se da san samo vise primjecivala mame koje doje i druzila se s njima a da je realnost drugacija. 

najvise me rastuzni kad cujem da su krive informacije dobivene od strucnih osoba koje su autoritet: "ali pedijatar mi je rekao..." "a kad mi je babica tako savjetovala..." "u bolnici mi nisu dali/su mi rekli..." i ona famozna "nestalomimlijeka   :Rolling Eyes:  "

----------


## aleksandra

Ma sta ima ljepse i bolje od dojenja? I ja sam mislila da dosta mama doje,ali sam se iznenadila kako odustanu ili kada kazu da je njoj-njemu 5-6 mj. i ne treba vise dojiti.Mene sve zacudeno gledaju kada kazem da jos dojim(10mj).
Koliko znam njih da su prekinule dojiti radi bezveznih razloga.

----------


## klia

Nažalost, previše mama ulazi u dojenje sa stavom: "dojit ću ako budem mogla"...  :Sad:  
A ne sa stavom: "svakako ću dojiti, jer je to priroda izabrala za mene i moje dijete".
O razlozima toga dalo bi se naširoko raspravljati, jer nisu crno-bijeli i jedinstveni.

----------


## magriz

kćer moje kolegice s posla - beba je 8 dana, patronažna joj je rekla da joj je mlijeko slabo, a u klaićevoj su joj navodno analizirali mlijeko i isto potvrdili. preporučili određeno adaptirano...   :Evil or Very Mad:  

žena doji i dalje, ali dohranjuje, jer joj tako svi kljucaju (selo, slabije obrazovane). najgore joj je što beba nakon adaptiranog povraća.

probala sam objasniti koliko je išlo, ali nisu prijemčive za to...  :/

----------


## japanka

i mene je iznenadio ovako mali postotak

----------


## mama courage

možda nisam on topic, al mene je (više) zgranulo (i) ovo:




> čak oko 40 posto djece nema svog pedijatra.


 :?

----------


## MGrubi

pa čijeg imaju  :?

----------


## MGrubi

6 mj - 13,4%
 :? 
zar nije 2001.g. (ne znam točnu godinu) bilo oko 18%

----------


## ivarica

mgrubi, 1998. je bilo 16% ali uopce dojenje djece do 6m (uz sve i svasta), ovdje je rijec o iskljucivo dojenih 13%

djeca koja nemaju pedijatre: imaju obiteljske lijecnike, lijecnike opce prakse...

----------


## MGrubi

tnx

----------


## Pliska

Baš sam pričala sa MM-om neki dan o tome kako gdje god idemo, kod pedijatra, u park, ..., večina mama vadi bočice iz torbi, a samo ih nekoliko vadi sisu. Na prvom pregledu kod pedice, od 10 beba samo je moje bilo dojeno  :shock: . Ja nisam mogla vjerovati. Kad su vidjele da Manuel cica, onda su počele priče: "nisam imala dovoljno mlijeka, beba nije imala snage vuči, imam vodeno mlijeko, dobila sam ranice... A ja sam samo okretala očima jer ako je netko pročitao moju priču zna da se mi mučimo od prvog dana i da nam je svaki podoj muka. Bez obzira na to, ja i dalje dojim na zahtjev i ne pada mi na pamet odustati.

Inače, mislim da bi trebalo poraditi na edukaciji pedijatra jer jako puno majki odustane nakon raznih savjeta pedijatra.

----------


## jurisnik

> Inače, mislim da bi trebalo poraditi na edukaciji pedijatra jer jako puno majki odustane nakon raznih savjeta pedijatra.


S ovim se u potpunosti slažem. S 4,5 mjeseci mi je pedijatrica rekla da joj mogu početi dodavati, a s 13 mjeseci (u ovom slučaju druga pedijatrica) mi je rekla da bi bilo vrijeme da je prestanem dojiti.

----------


## M.a.r.t.a

> Pliska prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Inače, mislim da bi trebalo poraditi na edukaciji pedijatra jer jako puno majki odustane nakon raznih savjeta pedijatra.
> 
> 
> S ovim se u potpunosti slažem. S 4,5 mjeseci mi je pedijatrica rekla da joj mogu početi dodavati, a s 13 mjeseci (u ovom slučaju druga pedijatrica) mi je rekla da bi bilo vrijeme da je prestanem dojiti.


Jel sad imaš treću?   :Laughing:  

I moja je bila puna dobronamjernih savjeta jer mi klinac nije dobivao na težini koliko je "normalno", nije joj bilo jasno zašto uporno odbijam dati "samo jednu bočicu", ali ja se nisam dala i nisam šljivila njene komentare ni 5%. MM je jednom rekao da njemu tablice ništa ne znače jer mu je dijete genetski mršavo, a i živo i veselo pa zna da nije gladno. Jedina  potpora mi je bio MM, Roda mi je bila najbolji pedijatar, a službena pedijatrica je služila samo za eventualne recepte i cijepljenja  8)

----------


## jurisnik

> [Jel sad imaš treću?


Imam.   :Laughing:  
Stara je promijenila DZ. Kod treće još nismo bili pa ne znam njeno mišljenje.
Inače ne bi je ni mijenjala radi takvih "savjeta" o dojenju jer vidim da sve imaju više manje istu priču. 
Onu prvu pedijatricu sam imala jer sam bila s malom 7 mjeseci u Hvaru (muž u misiji), a ova druga mi je bila u Zagrebu. 
A ta u Hvaru je jedna jedina, ne samo za grad nego i za cijeli otok, pa se ti misli.

----------


## aleksandra

Ne mogu vjerovati da mame koje mogu dojiti,ne zele.Koja god se nade pred problemom,odustane da se izbori za najbolje i najzdravije.
Ja sam od samog pocetka imala problema sa dojenjem i ni u jednom trenutku mi nije palo na pamet da prestanem.I sada kada imam problema sa gljivicnom inf. od nikoga nisam (osim muza) dobila podrske.Moja rodakinja,sestra,prijateljica..."Pa mozda je vrijeme da prekines dojiti",kao dosta je velika(10mj).Nisam mogla vjerovati,znalo me naljutiti to njihovo razmisljanje.Od samog pocetka se borim sa dojenjem,beba na neonatoligiji,a ja svaki dan putovala i nosila izdojeno mlijeko.Sa dva mj. radi stresa mlijeko je oslabilo i sada kada imam gljivicnu infekciju sam se izdajala,ali moja bebica opet siki.

----------


## leonisa

ja ovo selim na opcenito o dojenju  :Smile:

----------


## triplemama

Tužno ali istinito.
Kod nas je situacija izgleda malo bolja oko 30%.
Uvijek se trudim dati neki provjeren savjet o dojenju ili uputiti na Rodu, ali kod nekoga ne pali.

Što se tiče pedijatara, bila sam kod više njih i svi do sada su bili prodojeći  :D  (isključivo dojenje do 6 mj.)

Nadajmo se boljim danima

----------


## Lucija Ellen

Prije nego sam i zatrudnila, znala sam da ako ikad rodim da cu dojiti. Zato sam trazila pedijatra koji ce biti za dojenje a nece ga sabotirati. Imala sam taj luksuz da sam mogla birati i svjesna sam da nisu svi roditelji u toj mogucnosti.

Moje je dijete iskljucivo dojeno 7 mj., a sad ima 9 i pol i jos skoro samo cica, ako izuzmemo 2-3 zlicice kasice koje pojede na jedvite jade.

Ima mama koje nisu uspjele unatoc svoj edukaciji i podrsci. I zao mi je njih jer znam da se osjecaju krivima ali ne bi trebale, jer dobre su mame, dojenje nije jedino sto ih cini ili ne cini mamama. A zeljele su dojiti, istinski, no nije uspjelo. Skoro i sama nisam uspjela, ma vec sam u glavi bila osutala aonda je moje dijete poteglo ko  nikad!

Mene medjutim jako ljute one mame koje neovisno o tome jesu li dojile ili nisu pokusavaju sabotirati moje dojenje. E, na to poludim. I to ne dam!
Jedna kolegica s posla je rekla da je dojenje precijenjeno i sta ona mene ima razvlacit cijeli dan i noc (sto nije ni tocno, ali da i jest?!) :shock: I onda mi kaze : "Ja sam mojoj odmah uvalila adaptirano."

Druga mi je rekla neka je dojim maksimalno do godine dana, jer eto ni ona dojila ni 4 mjeseca a malom nis ne fali.  :shock: 
Mislim, ono??? kaj mene briga koliko je tko dojio a kaj koga (IKOGA) briga koliko cu ja dojiti? Pa ako cu i do skole   :Grin:  
Sori kaj sam se raspisala   :Embarassed:  
Ali zelim reci: uz takvo drustvo gdje vecina (okolina, drustvo) ne podupire i sabotira dojenje nije cudo da ni one mame koje bi htjele - odustanu. 
Imam priju koja je uporno davala i vodu uz dojenje jer nije vise mogla izdrzavati taj pritisak okoline (svekrve, prijateljica, mama iz parka...)
Nemaju svi pristup Rodi niti povjerenje u sebe i svoje tijelo a klako vidimo - cak ni pedijatra.

----------


## M.a.r.t.a

> Nemaju svi pristup Rodi niti povjerenje u sebe i svoje tijelo a klako vidimo - cak ni pedijatra.


Nije problem pristup Rodi, danas ga ima svak tko to želi, ako ne doma ima u knjižnici, kod prijatelja, na poslu.. Problem je okolina. Ako i pročitaš nešto, a okolina ti nije naklonjena trebaš imati konjsku snagu (i često muža na svojoj strani) da bi radio po svom.

Malo OT, ali moram spomenuti nedavni slučaj. Poznanica je htjela nositi svoje dijete, vidjela je u nekom časopisu reklamu za sling. Dobila je web stranicu Rode i - odustala! Zašto? Provat ću citirati:"To su majke opsjednute sa svojom djecom i nose tu djecu ne iz praktičnih razloga nego da bi im bila bliža srcu. Ja volim svoje dijete, ali ne želim mu podrediti svoj život, ionako će otići od mene kad bude imao 18 godina"  :shock:  Da ne spominjem - ne doji bebu.

----------


## veda

Moj sinčić ima nešto više od 7 mj i dojenje je i dalje glavno. Istina on jako često traži al ja mu dajem i uopće mi nije problem buđenje noću svakih sat do dva (nekad jede nekad se samo pomazi) i nerviraju me izjave tipa jadna ti pa zašto mu ne prestaneš davati po noći, par noći će plakati pa će biti sve ok, daj mu bočicu i dr.
Onaj ko nije iskusio dojenje ne zna što je to. Nema ljepše stvari na svijetu od osmjeha djeteta koje je upravo završilo s dojenjem ili kad traži da mu daš ciku.
Po meni odustaju majke koje žele slobodu, jer dojeno djete (barem ako je kao moj malac) ne možeš ostaviti nikome. U ovih 7 mj sam 2 puta otišla frizeru, nisam bila sa malenim sve ukupno 4 sata i bilo mi je teško.
Dojim i dojit ću i dalje bez obzira na komentare.

----------


## zrinka

veda   :Love:

----------


## MarikaPika

> Baš sam pričala sa MM-om neki dan o tome kako gdje god idemo, kod pedijatra, u park, ..., večina mama vadi bočice iz torbi, a samo ih nekoliko vadi sisu. 
> Inače, mislim da bi trebalo poraditi na edukaciji pedijatra jer jako puno majki odustane nakon raznih savjeta pedijatra.


I ovde je ista situacija,a ja se obradujem kao da se mene tice,kad upoznam u parkicu mame koje doje.Nedavno mi je jedna rekla:"Dojila sam stariju devojcicu dve godine...svi su mi se smejali,ali nisam htela da odustanem"
Ja ,sva odusevljena,samo sam rekla-bravo,mama!
Mada,ima i ekstrema poput jedne mame koja je odlucila da svoju bebu samo doji do prvog rodjendana.
A pedijatri.....
 :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## zhabica

> Mada,ima i ekstrema poput jedne mame koja je odlucila da svoju bebu samo doji do prvog rodjendana.


o to je jos super! 

ma nisu svi pedijatri grozni, sad cemo opet paljbu po njima. ima ih svakakvih. i dobrih i losih. moj je prodojeci i super je.   :Heart:  

mi smo sad vec u coolerskoj fazi i rijetko se pohvalim da jos   :Rolling Eyes:  dojimo (8ipo miseci) svi koji me znaju znaju da ce to potrajat a oni koji ne znaju i cudili bi se  - tu mi se najcesce ne da vise objasnjavat kako mi to jos "nije nestalo mlijeka"   :Rolling Eyes:  ili "di mi stane svo to mlijeko"   :Rolling Eyes:  

mislim da se one mame koje nisu dojile nikako ne bi trebale osijecat lose niti imat griznju savjesti. to je po mom veca steta, najveca za dijete - da ima nesretnu i nezadovoljnu mamu koja misli da je grdno pogrijesila sto je htjela a nije uspjela, nego sve dobrobiti dojenja koje i dijete dobilo.

----------


## big milky mum

u mojem kraju večinom svi vode djecu doktorici opče prakse, svega nekoliko nas vodi malene k pedijatru-iskreno nije mi jasno zašto im je problem otići do pedijatra-mislim ako imaš upalu jajnika ideš ginekologu-po toj logici ako imaš dijete vodiš ga pedijatru-doktoru koji bi trebao biti najstručniji za djecu, ne?!

A što se dojenja tiče-ja sam užasno razočarana i jednostavno ne mogu shvatiti mame koji svjesno djeci nedaju da doje i slično-a toga oko mene ima strašno puno-i baš sam se razočarala u nekim curama koje oduvijek znam jer uz sve informacije koje imaju one i dalje rade ko da ih nije briga ili im se neda, šta ja znam! Danas veli jedna mama meni da neda djetetu cicati, a on ju grize za cicu preko majice, zato jer  se mora učiti jesti!!!! I gura mu kašicu!  Da ne govorim da je vrištal deset minut da bi mu na kraju ipak dala cicu, vjerojatno sam ju previše ljuto gledala-a mačak mali ima 5,5 mjeseci!
Znam da ima majki koje imaju gadnih problema i dojenje ne uspije i to shvačam ali ovakve sebične slučajeve ne!    :Mad:

----------


## big milky mum

da još sam htjela reći-badava sva edukacija pedijatra i patronažnih sestri kad je tolko onih kojima i dalje samo vrijedi ono što bake, mame, svekrve ili tko već, pripovjeda a sve ostalo im nije važno! 

I več na par navrata sam čula da majke namjerno prestaju dojiti ranije iz razloga što se moraju vratiti na posao( s god dana!!)

Zato ovi postoci uopče ne začuđuju, ali su žalosni!

----------


## _Candy Candy_

Ja ne mogu razumijeti zašto mame nedojilice i one koje trpaju u bebe krokije, čokolade i ine gluposti kritiziraju one koje doje i paze na dohranu???
 :? 

Ja nijednom nisam napadala mame kojima se nije dalo dojiti dijete, ni koje im daju (ostalu) nezdravu hranu (njihova stvar i odluka, ja tu ne mogu ništa promijeniti, znaju i one same što je zdravo, a što nije....  :/  )

Ali zato se one ne ustručavaju meni "nasmijati", a ti ga zdravo hraniš.... bolje da se što prije nauči na sve....   :Nope:  

katastrofa.........  8)

----------


## big milky mum

i ja sam bila ismijana  više puta

----------


## M.a.r.t.a

> i ja sam bila ismijana  više puta


sigurno smo svi bili ismijani.
sva sreća da sam od malih nogu naučila ne obazirati se na nebitne ljude.
i kad gledaš ovako, stvarno je najbitnije da mama vjeruje samoj sebi i da je kritike ne pogađaju.

----------


## jurisnik

Meni je važno da me moji bližnji (obitelj i nabliži prijatelji) podupiru i ne kritiziraju. Ostali nek pričaju šta hoće.

----------


## Linda

Na jednom seminaru sam čula odličnu misao, koju se uvijek trudim primijeniti u ovakvim situacijama- _Nikad vas nitko ne može poniziti/ ismijati/ podcijeniti, osim ako mu vi sami to ne dopustite._

----------


## Lucija Ellen

Tocno tako.
Mislim da cure misle da su ih _pokusali_ podcijeniti, jer ljudi se postave tako... mene jedino ponekad zasokira i zatekne necija bezobrastina pa ne reagiram odmah, nego se bas to - zasokiram. Nikad ne ocekujem apriori da su ljudi bezobrazni i da se postavljaju s visoka, pa eto, zatekne me i zanijemim na cas - iako sam dosta brza na jeziku   :Embarassed:   :Saint:

----------


## M.a.r.t.a

Tako je LE, pokušali podcijeniti, a da sam se dala i da me to pogodilo sigurno bi poklekla. 
Ljudi polaze od standarda, a danas je standard  AD, a mi koju djecu hranimo na najprirodniji način smo čudakinje. Ok prvih 6 mj, nekako i ne zavrču očima, ali godinu i pol već, pa ja sigurno nisam normala!
 :Heart:

----------


## cuckalica

> Tocno tako.
> Mislim da cure misle da su ih _pokusali_ podcijeniti, jer ljudi se postave tako... mene jedino ponekad zasokira i zatekne necija bezobrastina pa ne reagiram odmah, nego se bas to - zasokiram. Nikad ne ocekujem apriori da su ljudi bezobrazni i da se postavljaju s visoka, pa eto, zatekne me i zanijemim na cas - iako sam dosta brza na jeziku



isto tako
i onda kasnije mislim "a mogla sam..."

----------


## _Candy Candy_

Mene kritike ne pogađaju niti utječu na moje stavove i samopouzdanje, ali mi je nevjerojatno da kritike dolaze od onih koji nepaze na djetetovu prehranu prema onima koji se trude dijete zdravo hraniti...   :Evil or Very Mad:  

Valjda na taj način olakšavaju savjest, uvjeravajući se da je ovaj način ekstreman, a njihov normalan (jer je uobičajen).  :/ 

Upravo tako Marta   :Preskace uze:

----------


## mama_mia22

nemrem vjerovat da nas je tak malo. sumnjivo mi je to istraživanje. možda uzorak nije dovoljno reprezentativan. ma ne znam. 13%. pa to smo mi s Rode. i više niko.

 :?  :?  :? 

a ako je podatak točan,to je grozno. al sam opet ponosna na umu i sebe kaj smo i tih 13%! :D 

i mene naživcira kad vidim te boćice. nekidan sjedim u bircu s umom, pored nas dođe neka mama s bebom od 15DANA, a za kolica uredno zataknuta bočica s mljijekom i bočica s čajem! niš joj nisam rekla. to je njena stvar. al poslije si mislim, baš sam i mogla, možda jadna ni ne zna što propušta. ko zna š čim su joj glavu napunili jadnoj...

ja mislim da velik dio krivice snose patronažne sestre koje obeshrabruju dojenje. to sam čula od bezbroj mami. i meni je moja u prvu posjetu donjela flajere za naručit adaptirano mlijeko!!!!
pošizila sam!

----------


## Honey

> i mene naživcira kad vidim te boćice. nekidan sjedim u bircu s umom, pored nas dođe neka mama s bebom od 15DANA, a za kolica uredno zataknuta bočica s mljijekom i bočica s čajem! niš joj nisam rekla. to je njena stvar. al poslije si mislim, baš sam i mogla, možda jadna ni ne zna što propušta. ko zna š čim su joj glavu napunili jadnoj...


Bolje da joj nisi ništa rekla. Ne znam zašto bi joj trebalo nešto reći, nepoznatoj osobi u bircu  :? 
Misliš da bi time išta promijenila? Možda je to njen izbor, možda nije, ali kakve koristi od takvog brzinskog osuđivanja?

----------


## mama_mia22

ma nisam mislila osudit ju. pričale smo o bebaćima  pa sam mogla nešto ubacit o prehrani kroz razgovor. ma nisam taj tip koji osuđuje. zato joj nisam i niš rekla. da tak ne ispadne.

----------


## meda

> Tako je LE, pokušali podcijeniti, a da sam se dala i da me to pogodilo sigurno bi poklekla. 
> Ljudi polaze od standarda, a danas je standard  AD, a mi koju djecu hranimo na najprirodniji način smo čudakinje. Ok prvih 6 mj, nekako i ne zavrču očima, ali godinu i pol već, pa ja sigurno nisam normala!


jedan dan ja dojim doriana na klupi u parku, prolaze neke bakice i jedna se cudi i govori super, to je nesto najbolje sto mozete dati svome djetetu. a onda pita koliko je star, ja 'skoro 2 godine'. zanijemila je  :Grin:

----------


## magriz

> mama_mia22 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> i mene naživcira kad vidim te boćice. nekidan sjedim u bircu s umom, pored nas dođe neka mama s bebom od 15DANA, a za kolica uredno zataknuta bočica s mljijekom i bočica s čajem! niš joj nisam rekla. to je njena stvar. al poslije si mislim, baš sam i mogla, možda jadna ni ne zna što propušta. ko zna š čim su joj glavu napunili jadnoj...
> 
> 
> Bolje da joj nisi ništa rekla. Ne znam zašto bi joj trebalo nešto reći, nepoznatoj osobi u bircu  :? 
> Misliš da bi time išta promijenila? Možda je to njen izbor, možda nije, ali kakve koristi od takvog brzinskog osuđivanja?


X

ako me netko pita za savjet, dati ću sve od sebe, ali ako me ne pita neću se uplitati, pogotovo nepoznatoj osobi. koliko god ona bila u krivu i radila loše...
isto tako ne podnosim osobe koje mi, ničim izazvane, dijele savjete

----------


## krumpiric

90% mama ne doje
a ja radim sa samom jednom ženom koja je majka i isključivo je dojila
sve moje frendice koje imaju djecu su isključivo dojile
nekidan sam razgovorala sa superpametnom i poslovno uspješnom ženom-
dojila je 2 djece, svako više od godinu i pol.
eto...sretna sam  :Heart:  s takvim okruženjem...

----------


## mandina

Nisam cesto po forumu uglavnom citam a malo pisem,.... ali na ovo sam se morala nadovezat da ispricam svoju situaciju ....prije dva dana bila sam sa svojom bebom u ambulanti ( beba ima 14 mj.) i kako smo malo duze morali cekati malome se sikilo i ja sam mu dala lipo tamo na hodniku i tako dok smo mi sikili naisla je patronazna sa komentarom " kako beba lipo doji a koliko je bebi ?" ja kazem 14.mj a ona ce meni " da sta jos uvjek dojim ne treba to njemu toliko do 6mj je dovoljno sve preko toga je previse samo ce postat previse emotivno vezan za tebe"javascript**:emoticon(' :Evil or Very Mad: ') ...... uglavnom ostala sam sokirana komentarom jedne patronazne koja djeli savjete mladim mamama koje nisu ni cule za rodu a takvih je puno barem ovdje gdje ja zivim prema tome nije se cudit takvim postotcima   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## MGrubi

> nemrem vjerovat da nas je tak malo. sumnjivo mi je to istraživanje. možda uzorak nije dovoljno reprezentativan. ma ne znam. 13%. pa to smo mi s Rode. i više niko.
> 
>  :?  :?  :? 
> 
> a ako je podatak točan,to je grozno. al sam opet ponosna na umu i sebe kaj smo i tih 13%! :D 
> 
> !


mislim da je % bebača koji su dojeni (uz čajeke i vodu) veći, jer je ovo % za isključivo dojenje, a iskreno osim nas tu, ne znam tko baš razumi termin : isključivo

eto niti moja mala ne spada u taj %, jer je imala grčeve , ja umorna, bez energije i ogroman pritisak moje mame i babe da dam čaj od komorača za grčeve
popustila sam
a i prije nego li sam otkrila ovi forum, mala je dobila 2 bočica ad-a jer nisam znala šta je skok u razvoju

ima 27mj i još dojim

----------


## cvijeta73

MGrubi, ne mogu, a da ne primijetim kako o tih par mililitara čaja pišeš kao da si maloj dala pola litre rakije. isključivo dojenje je zdravije - ok. ali, brate mili, tolike drame oko bočice čaja...pa nisi je danima tankala čajem   :Rolling Eyes:  
mislim da se komotno se možeš ubrojiti u postotak. ili, ako si već tako stroga prema sebi (ovdje se samo o tome radi jer bebi sigurno nije naškodilo) - isključivo dojena uz 2 boce AD i jedne boce čaja.

----------


## MGrubi

ma ne cvijeta73, nisam tako mislila
nego samo o terminologiji   :Wink:   isključivog dojenja

tako da se nadam da je % dojene djece puno veći, jer brate mili, ovo je stvarno premalo

----------


## ella

od frwndice sestra dala mlijeko na analizu pa joj rekli da je slabije od vode  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   i da napravi malom bocu ....mila  

kod mene je malo mama koje doje uopce a kamoli iskljucivo prvih 6mj 

mi sa 13mj smo atrakcija u drustvu pogotovo kad vide kako me skida kad hoce cicat  :Saint:   :Kiss:

----------


## M.a.r.t.a

> od frwndice sestra dala mlijeko na analizu pa joj rekli da je slabije od vode    i da napravi malom bocu ....mila


i ko bi sad tu ženu uvjerio da to nije istina? A doktori su rekli da ne može dojiti..Tragedija..

----------


## štrigica

malčice oftopic za admina... bi li se mogao napraviti avatar (rodin) pro dojenje.... (mislim da pro poruke više pale nego one kontra)

----------


## triplemama

> od frwndice sestra dala mlijeko na analizu pa joj rekli da je slabije od vode    i da napravi malom bocu ....mila  
> 
> kod mene je malo mama koje doje uopce a kamoli iskljucivo prvih 6mj 
> 
> mi sa 13mj smo atrakcija u drustvu pogotovo kad vide kako me skida kad hoce cicat


Pa garant je poslala ono prvo "vodenasto" mlijeko na analizu   :Evil or Very Mad:  . Jer nemogu da vjerujem da postoji nekvalitetno mlijeko  :?

----------


## klia

Meni u životu izdajanjem nije izašlo ništa drugo osim vodenastog m.

----------


## veda2804

I ja sam jedna od onih žena kojima je dojenje najnormalnija stvar na svijetu i donedavno me svaki put čudili kada bih rekla da dojim a ljudi se iščuđavaju i govore `svaka čast`. Kao da je to neko moje postignuće. A onda sam i sama vidjela kako rijetko koja mama koju znam samo doji. Kad bolje razmislim, nijedna to ne radi. A razlozi /da ne kažem izgovori)su uobičajeni - `nemam mlijeka, pa po noći dajem bočicu`, `mlijeko mi nije kvalitetno`, i najbolji od svih `dojenje mi je bilo koma jer je tražila svakih sat vremena`. 
Moram pruznati, doduše, da su i mene nagovorili da nekoliko dana dajem Kići malo vode na žličicu, jer `ak sam ja žedna, kak je tek onda djetetu`.Ne bih popustila da MM nije bio za to. Rekao mi je da ne prihvaćam nikakve savjete, da sve mora biti po mom - samo mm do 6 mj., da sam tvrdoglava itd., pa sam bila tužna i popustila. Ali sam mu brzo rekla da više nema šanse da dajem ikakvu vodu i da sama znam što je najbolje za mog bebača, pa se naizgled pomirio. 
Vjerujem da je većini žena isto tako - daju se nagovoriti jer misle da možda ipak same ne znaju najbolje. 
Pardon na podužem postu, mogla bih još na tu temu jer me baš pogađa.

----------


## Lucija Ellen

Cekaj, dojis tek 3 mjeseca. Nadam se da neces popustiti pritiscima. Mislim da je kljucno kako se postavis. Meni nije nitko dijelio savjete (ako izuzmemo naporno nametanje stavova od nekih mojih kolegica, ali one me ne poznaju dovoljno i ne znaju koliko sam odlucna.) Nije to stvar tvrdoglavosti, stvar je povjerenja u svoje tijelo i sposobnost da nastavi prehraniti dijete kako je to cinilo i u trudnoci. Bar kod mene.
A one mame koje daju AD iako imaju mlijeka, cine to zbog straha. Velikog straha da im dijete ne dehidrira. Zato je kljucna podrska i pravovremena informiranost. Normalno je da dijete place i "visi na sisi". Ne znaci to odmah da mu treba smiksat formulu.

----------


## veda2804

Ma nema šanse, ta voda je trajala koji dan jer se sama nisam dovoljno o tome informirala - moja greška. Nema pritiska, više nikom ništa ne govorim već radim po svom. AD je popio  mislim dvije bočice kada je bio u inkubatoru poslije rođenja i to samo zato što me sestre nisu čekale da dođem izdojiti (u biti nisu mi ni javile), ali sam onda sama silazila na pedijatriju i izdajala po sat vremena samo zato da Oli ima dosta i da me ne mogu preveslati s (kršitelj koda)om.

----------


## veda2804

Što se tiče mlijeka, imam ga napretek jer se zdravo hranim i imam pozitivan stav prema svemu. Međutim, najteže mi je kad je MM protiv mene. U početku je Oli puno tražio jesti a dobivao je prosjek (700g) pa je MM rekao da mije možda mijeko loše i da bi mu trebala dati bočicu. Samo zato što tako i drugi rade. Naravno da mi ne pada na pamet tako što napraviti, ali je teško održati mir u kući pogotovo s MM kada on sve moje odluke shvaća kao da mu ja ne dam da se u išta miješa.

----------


## kahna

> od frwndice sestra dala *mlijeko na analizu* pa joj rekli da je slabije od vode    i da napravi malom bocu ...


Iskreno - JAKO je žalosno da takve analize uopće postoje.
Ne vidim razloga za to ako znamo da je svako mm savršeno prilagođeno djetetu. :/

----------


## M.a.r.t.a

> Što se tiče mlijeka, imam ga napretek jer se zdravo hranim i imam pozitivan stav prema svemu. Međutim, najteže mi je kad je MM protiv mene. U početku je Oli puno tražio jesti a dobivao je prosjek (700g) pa je MM rekao da mije možda mijeko loše i da bi mu trebala dati bočicu. Samo zato što tako i drugi rade. Naravno da mi ne pada na pamet tako što napraviti, ali je teško održati mir u kući pogotovo s MM kada on sve moje odluke shvaća kao da mu ja ne dam da se u išta miješa.


Moj savjet je da to riješiš sa mužem šta prije jer kad se drugi okrenu protiv tebe njegova podrška će ti biti neophodna. A to bi ti se lako moglo desiti   ako budeš isključivo dojila 6 mj jer većina daje dohranu sa 4,5 pa bi mogla kao ja u očima vlastite rodbine ispasti nemajka koja se povodi za trendovima i koja će se kajati  kad mi dijete  dehidrira/bude kaskalo za vršnjacima/bolesno, onda ti slijedi svaki mjesec upit sa svih strana od poznatih i nepoznatih "Šta još dojiš?" i najbitnije je što te dijete budi po noći, a njihovo spava 12 sati jer je sito.

----------


## M.a.r.t.a

> ella prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> od frwndice sestra dala *mlijeko na analizu* pa joj rekli da je slabije od vode    i da napravi malom bocu ... 
> 
> 
> Iskreno - JAKO je žalosno da takve analize uopće postoje.
> Ne vidim razloga za to *ako znamo da je svako mm savršeno prilagođeno djetetu.* :/


Ko to zna? Onaj ko sluša savjete patronažnih, pedijatara, susjeda, roditelja, čita časopise za mame ili nekolicina nas koja je upoznata sa stvarnom situacijom? Mi sigurno nećemo nositi mlijeko na analizu...

----------


## Megi08

Nevjerojatno je koliko sve imamo slična iskustva...valjda nema žene koja se nije suočila s ¨gladan je, žedan je daj mu bočicu¨, ¨daj mu čaja/vode¨, ¨koricu kruha s 3,4 mjeseca neka žvače¨,¨ti si dojena samo mjesec i pol pa što ti fali¨, ¨nećeš mu baš ništa dati do 6 mjeseci?¨ i slično...mene je to u početku malo živciralo, ali sad sam već otupila pa se samo smješkam i tupim po svojem...pokušavam objasniti zašto i kako ali imam dojam da neke osobe misle da se pravim pametna-kao prvo dijete pa nemam pojma o životu. Nasreću mm shvaća i bliža se okolina trudi shvatiti pa moje ideje opstaju...ali mogu zamisliti da žena koja nema potporu ¨poklekne¨ pred raznoraznim forsanjima..iako istraživanja ove vrste mi baš nisu mjerodavna :/

----------


## M.a.r.t.a

> Nevjerojatno je koliko sve imamo slična iskustva...valjda nema žene koja se nije suočila s ¨gladan je, žedan je daj mu bočicu¨, ¨daj mu čaja/vode¨, ¨koricu kruha s 3,4 mjeseca neka žvače¨,¨ti si dojena samo mjesec i pol pa što ti fali¨, ¨nećeš mu baš ništa dati do 6 mjeseci?¨ i slično...mene je to u početku malo živciralo, ali sad sam već otupila pa se samo smješkam i tupim po svojem...pokušavam objasniti zašto i kako ali imam dojam da neke osobe misle da se pravim pametna-kao prvo dijete pa nemam pojma o životu. Nasreću mm shvaća i bliža se okolina trudi shvatiti pa moje ideje opstaju...ali mogu zamisliti da žena koja nema potporu ¨poklekne¨ pred raznoraznim forsanjima..i*ako istraživanja ove vrste mi baš nisu mjerodavna* :/


Misliš da nas je više? :/ 
Ja sam doživila i rečenicu:"Ja sam odgojila dite, a ti nemaš pojma šta radiš i bit će ti ža kad bude kasno i vidiš šta si napravila!" To je da ti ubije sve nade ako nemaš podršku.

----------


## Megi08

Mislim na to da sam općenito skeptična prema takvim istraživanjima u smislu uzorka i to, ali u ovom slučaju osobito s obzirom na pojam ¨isključivo dojenje¨...ne znam, postotak je u svakom slučaju poražavajući.

----------


## Megi08

Mislim na to da sam općenito skeptična prema takvim istraživanjima u smislu uzorka i to, ali u ovom slučaju osobito s obzirom na pojam ¨isključivo dojenje¨...ne znam, postotak je u svakom slučaju poražavajući.

----------


## kahna

> kahna prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  ella prvotno napisa
> ...


Da, znamo mi ovdje na forumu. Ali nije mi čudno da neke mame ne znaju i ipak odnesu mlijeko na analizu.
Muče me ti koji su tu analizu izmislili (u te svrhe da se vidi dali je dobro za bebu ili ne, a ne za istraživanje npr. sastava mm) i koji ju rade, žalosno da barem oni ne znaju da takovo nešto uopće nije potrebno.
To sam mislila.

----------


## veda2804

Znam mamu koja se odlučila na adaptirano jer je sama zaključila da joj je mlijeko loše. Bebač je svako malo tražio sisati a njoj to bilo dovoljno za takav zaključak. Pitam ja nju jel dovoljno i raznoliko jede?! Odgovara DA. je li joj mlijeko u početku vodenasto, a kasnije masno?! Odgovor isto DA. Mali napreduje po PS-u, ona ima mlijeka, ali eto, nije kvalitetno pa bolje bočica.  Doduše, ima nade da se vrati samo na dojenje - hvala Bogu, nije needucirana, već slabo informirana.

----------


## _Candy Candy_

Ma to su samo izgovori, uvjeravanje samih sebe.

Razumijem kad majka zbog *stvarno* opravdanih razloga ne može dojiti, kad popusti zbog straha i pritiska okoline, ma podržavam i kad kaže da je prestala dojiti jer joj je bilo naporno (bar je iskrena).

Ali nikako ne mogu prožvakati kad se izvlače na nebuloze kao: mlijeko mi je nekvalitetno, gladna je pa je dohranjujem, nisam imala mlijeka...   :Nope:  

Eto, morala sam se ispuhati...   :Wink:

----------


## mama courage

pa nije na tebi/vama da morate bilo što prožvakivati. :? jel vas tko tjera zabadati nos u tuđe stvari i donositi sud što je stvaran i opravdan razlog, a što nije ?! i čemu (kojem edukativnom karakteru) uopće služe ovakve rasprave ? :? da se neke od vas dojiljica mogu "ispuhati"?  :? 

sjašite više sa tuđih sisa i pustite žene da doje ili ne doje prema vlastitom izboru. 

homo homini lupus.

----------


## M.a.r.t.a

MC, mislim da cure samo pokušavaju naći razlog zašto svaka druga mama odustaje od dojenja. To je u biti i naslov teme. 

Ružno je osuđivati mame koje ne doje, ali je isto tako ružno nama slušati od nedojilja u obliku rodbine, susjeda, poznanika zajedljive komentare što držim da je uz neinformiranost jedan od glavnih razloga za prestanak dojenja.

I dok se ne suživimo jedni sa drugima sa dva različita stila i načina života bit će ovakvih komentara i prigovora.

A ne zaboravimo da svaka majka zna najbolje šta treba njenom djetetu   :Wink:

----------


## cvijeta73

neću ulaziti u raspravu, zadovoljavam se s onom o iq za sada, ali nikako ne bi rekla da se radi o dva različita načina i stila života.  :?

----------


## _Candy Candy_

> pa nije na tebi/vama da morate bilo što prožvakivati. :? jel vas tko tjera zabadati nos u tuđe stvari i donositi sud što je stvaran i opravdan razlog, a što nije ?! i čemu (kojem edukativnom karakteru) uopće služe ovakve rasprave ? :? da se neke od vas dojiljica mogu "ispuhati"?  :? 
> 
> sjašite više sa tuđih sisa i pustite žene da doje ili ne doje prema vlastitom izboru. 
> 
> homo homini lupus.


Ja samo iznosim svoje mišljenje na temu, čemu i služi forum. 
Pročitaj malo bolje pa ćeš vidjeti da ne osuđujem žene koje *ne doje po vlastitom izboru* nego mi smeta kad ne govore otvoreno o svojoj odluci da neće dojiti, nego se izvlače i opravdavaju. A kad smo već kod toga, navedene zabadaju nos u tuđa posla i kad je upućeno meni moram prožvakati.

Smijem se i ja na neki način "ispuhati". I ne moraju se svi slagati s time.   :Kiss:

----------


## M.a.r.t.a

> neću ulaziti u raspravu, zadovoljavam se s onom o iq za sada, ali nikako ne bi rekla da se radi o dva različita načina i stila života.  :?


Ja sam uvjerena, pogotovo kod produženog dojenja. Kad usporedim samo jedan naš dan sa danom neke K. prijateljice, totalno je drugačije.

Od prehrane, uspavljivanja, maženja, spavanja u istom krevetu, mogu nadodati uvijek u istom, a ne kod baka jer cica po noći, pa mog buđenja tijekom noći, pa nošenja, pa ne duda, ne prokuhavanja, ne sterilizaranja...nekidan je u igri uzeo bočicu sa dudom od prijateljice, jadno dijete nije znalo šta da radi s tim  :Grin:  . 
Vjerojatno ovisi od roditelja do roditelja i od stupnja nekorištenja  formula, duda, baka servisa (!), što je kod nas izraženije pa imam takav stav. Ali, to je moj stav   :Kiss:

----------


## AdioMare

> A ne zaboravimo da svaka majka zna najbolje šta treba njenom djetetu


Nema tu šta majka znati. Zna se što je najbolja hrana za dijete, majka može samo izabrati.

Ali ovo, dojilice - nedojilice  :Rolling Eyes: ... to je očito ovdje vječna "tema" i nema nam spasa.  :Wink:

----------


## cvijeta73

Marta, pa ja i ti imamo sasvim drugačiji način i stil života i to nema baš veze s produženim dojenjem.   :Grin:

----------


## M.a.r.t.a

> A ne zaboravimo da svaka majka zna najbolje šta treba njenom djetetu  
> 
> 
> Nema tu šta majka znati. Zna se što je najbolja hrana za dijete, majka može samo izabrati.


I uglavnom (83%) izabere AD. Ima svoje razloge. Mi ode znamo da većina njih ne stoji. Ali one to ne znaju jer ih pumpaju sa svih strana. I majka misli da radi najbolje za svoje dijete. I nećemo je sad nabiti na križ nego joj pokazati put za dojenje drugog djeteta. i  moći će nešto argumentirano savjetovati drugim mamama.

----------


## M.a.r.t.a

> Marta, pa ja i ti imamo sasvim drugačiji način i stil života i to nema baš veze s produženim dojenjem.


Onda si vjerojatno  zaposlena i dijete ti sisa po noći ili nešto slično? imam takvu prijateljicu i istina, životi nam se razlikuju. Ali moj K. ne silazi sa sise cijeli dan i ne mogu se drugačije postaviti.

----------


## cvijeta73

ode post, a ja sam još nešto htjela dodati - nemoj plašiti nove mame i trudnice na forumu. misliti će jadne da ako krenu s dojenjem, i još produženim, da će morati mijenjati i stil života. a on će se i ovako i onako promijeniti - dojile ili ne   :Grin:

----------


## Anci

> cvijeta73 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Marta, pa ja i ti imamo sasvim drugačiji način i stil života i to nema baš veze s produženim dojenjem.  
> 
> 
> Onda si vjerojatno  zaposlena i dijete ti sisa po noći ili nešto slično? imam takvu prijateljicu i istina, životi nam se razlikuju. Ali moj K. ne silazi sa sise cijeli dan i ne mogu se drugačije postaviti.


Kako vam se razlikuju?
Samo pitam.

I ja radim, dojim noću, preko dana kad me nema, sve je stvarno ok, kad me vidi na vratima, sisa non stop  :Grin:  
Već je svi znaju.
Od slastičarne, parkova pa nadalje...

----------


## mama courage

> Pročitaj malo bolje pa ćeš vidjeti da ne osuđujem žene koje *ne doje po vlastitom izboru* nego mi smeta kad ne govore otvoreno o svojoj odluci da neće dojiti, nego se izvlače i opravdavaju.


pa upravo o tome govorim. prvo se _filtrira_ koja ne doji "opravdano" od onih koji jelte nedoje "opravdano"  :Rolling Eyes:  , pa se onda još nakalemljuje da se ove prve izvlače i opravdavaju (kome to ??  :Rolling Eyes:  koji smo mi to faktor da se netko nama ima _opravdavati_ ?) i onda jos se malo zgrozimo nad njima, jer su tako bedaste i _neinformirane_.




> A kad smo već kod toga, navedene zabadaju nos u tuđa posla i kad je upućeno meni moram prožvakati.


otkud ti to da *moraš* ?  :? 




> I uglavnom (83%) izabere AD. Ima svoje razloge. Mi ode znamo da većina njih ne stoji.


ništa mi ne znamo. ja ću izreći onu famoznu rečenicu da nisam imala mlijeka, pa da vidim tko će mi proturječit i reći da to ne stoji. i da se samo opravdavam.

da vidim tko se usudi ?   :Grin:

----------


## mama courage

> Pročitaj malo bolje pa ćeš vidjeti da ne osuđujem žene koje *ne doje po vlastitom izboru* nego mi smeta kad ne govore otvoreno o svojoj odluci da neće dojiti, nego se izvlače i opravdavaju.


pa upravo o tome govorim. prvo se _filtrira_ koja ne doji "opravdano" od onih koji jelte nedoje "opravdano"  :Rolling Eyes:  , pa se onda još nakalemljuje da se ove prve izvlače i opravdavaju (kome to ??  :Rolling Eyes:  koji smo mi to faktor da se netko nama ima _opravdavati_ ?) i onda jos se malo zgrozimo nad njima, jer su tako bedaste i _neinformirane_.




> A kad smo već kod toga, navedene zabadaju nos u tuđa posla i kad je upućeno meni moram prožvakati.


otkud ti to da *moraš* ?  :? 




> I uglavnom (83%) izabere AD. Ima svoje razloge. Mi ode znamo da većina njih ne stoji.


ništa mi ne znamo. ja ću izreći onu famoznu rečenicu da nisam imala mlijeka, pa da vidim tko će mi proturječit i reći da to ne stoji. i da se samo opravdavam.

da vidim tko se usudi ?   :Grin:

----------


## veda2804

Mama courage, nismo tu da se svađamo već da raspravljamo. Svatko ima svoje mišljenje a ti si tu uskačeš u usta. Govoriš da mi sudimo, a ti nama predbacuješ različito mišljenje.
Tema je takva da pokušamo navesti razne razloge nedojenja. 
BTW, ovdje si međusobno pokušavamo pomoći, a ne osuditi i odmoći. 
većina majki nemaju pristup Rodi i sličnim informacijama (neiformiran ne znači glup!!!) pa se obraćaju nama koje imamo veći pristup informacijama. I ako samo jednoj od ti žena moja iskustva i savjeti pomognu - nitko sretniji od mene.

----------


## štrigica

papagaj kaže: edukacija... ja sam već dosadna s ovom tvrdnjom ali mislim da edukacija orijentirana na prodojenje (ali zapravo edukacija a ne edukacija za šminku di npr. u splitskom rodilištu kao postoje edukatori, a oni educiraju mlade mame ako ih poznaju, a ako ne onda ništa snađi se druže)

dojenje meni nikad nije dolazilo u pitanje jer mi je logikom stvari normalno da mame doje dijecu a krave telad... i ovo ne mislim kao uvredu uvrijedljivima, nego kao čist činjenicu.... da je priroda zamislila da krave doje ˝ljudsku mladunčad˝ ona bi se vjerovatno pobrinila za to i bez ljudskog uplitanja....

----------


## M.a.r.t.a

[quote="mama courage"]


> I uglavnom (83%) izabere AD. Ima svoje razloge. Mi ode znamo da većina njih ne stoji.
> 			
> 		
> 
> ništa mi ne znamo. ja ću izreći onu famoznu rečenicu da nisam imala mlijeka, pa da vidim tko će mi proturječit i reći da to ne stoji. i da se samo opravdavam.
> 
> da vidim tko se usudi ?


S obzirom da si mene citirala,javljam se   :Smile:  
mi znamo jer da ne znamo onda zaludu svi ti sati na forumu i sva ta čitanja rodinih članaka. 
nisi imala mlijeka. nisi kombinirala bočicu i sisu kad si primjetila da ne ide? Nisi? Onda si zbilja u onih 1% majka koje ne mogu dojiti   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ms. ivy

peace, sisters!  8) 

nemojmo se upuštati u analizu pojedinačnih slučajeva niti suditi tko je mogao, tko htio a tko nije.

----------


## štrigica

ja stvarno vjerujem da su sve mame koje nisu dojile iskreno vjerovale u svoje razloge za nedojenje i da su stvarno vjerovale da ne mogu dojiti.... svakoj vjerujem da je iskreno mislila najbolje za svoje dijete... i da je većina bila u zabludi što se tiče stvarnog stanja stvari...
a edukacija je put ka spriječavanju zabluda koje na kraju dovedu do izbora AD mlijeka iz krivih razloga...

----------


## mama courage

> Svatko ima svoje mišljenje a ti si tu uskačeš u usta. Govoriš da mi sudimo, a ti nama predbacuješ različito mišljenje.


koja su nam različita mišljenja ? oko bitnosti dojenja se svi slažemo. a ogovaranje drugih nema veze s različitim mišljenjem.




> Tema je takva da pokušamo navesti razne razloge nedojenja.


ne, vi navodite ovdje što drugi navode kao razloge nedojenja, pa se nad takvim izjavama snebivate.

_A razlozi /da ne kažem izgovori)su uobičajeni - `nemam mlijeka, pa po noći dajem bočicu`, `mlijeko mi nije kvalitetno`, i najbolji od svih `dojenje mi je bilo koma jer je tražila svakih sat vremena`. 

Ma to su samo izgovori, uvjeravanje samih sebe. 

Valjda na taj način olakšavaju savjest, uvjeravajući se da je ovaj način ekstreman, a njihov normalan (jer je uobičajen).  

Znam da ima majki koje imaju gadnih problema i dojenje ne uspije i to shvačam ali ovakve sebične slučajeve ne!   

Ne mogu vjerovati da mame koje mogu dojiti,ne zele.Koja god se nade pred problemom,odustane da se izbori za najbolje i najzdravije. 

najvise me rastuzni kad cujem da su krive informacije dobivene od strucnih osoba koje su autoritet: "ali pedijatar mi je rekao..." "a kad mi je babica tako savjetovala..." "u bolnici mi nisu dali/su mi rekli..." i ona famozna "nestalomimlijeka _ 




> pa se obraćaju nama koje imamo veći pristup informacijama.


 :? pa koliko sam skuzila, ove o kojima pričate upravo nisu bile otvorene za vaše savjete. možda je i u tome kvaka.




> nisi imala mlijeka. nisi kombinirala bočicu i sisu kad si primjetila da ne ide? Nisi? Onda si zbilja u onih 1% majka koje ne mogu dojiti


ne kuzim  :?  i da jesam kombinirala bocicu ? duso, ne samo da sam kombinirala bocicu, nego i sondu u nos. i što sad ? sad ZBILJA ne mogu ući u onih 1%?   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## cvijeta73

može jedan savjet - di ćete s MC tjerat mak na konac? ko bi nju, kad krene sa svojom argumentacijom  :Grin:  . možda se varam, ali kad čitam tvoje postove - zamišljam te kao mlađu verziju carle del ponte.  :Kiss:

----------


## _Candy Candy_

Upravo zbog toga što mislim da se meni nema tko što opravdavati (niti ikome) ne razumijem zašto se ipak opravdavaju.

Ok, ne moram prožvakati, ali moram odlučiti hoću li prožvakati ili ne...

I, da čini se da ogovaram,   :Embarassed: 
Ovoj raspravi nema kraja, pa odustajem od daljnjih komentara.   :Bye:

----------


## _Candy Candy_

> može jedan savjet - di ćete s MC tjerat mak na konac? ko bi nju, kad krene sa svojom argumentacijom  . možda se varam, ali kad čitam tvoje postove - zamišljam te kao mlađu verziju carle del ponte.


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

MC, jel ti ok ta usporedba ili ne?? Kod tebe se nikad ne zna....

----------


## Tashunica

> pa nije na tebi/vama da morate bilo što prožvakivati. :? jel vas tko tjera zabadati nos u tuđe stvari i donositi sud što je stvaran i opravdan razlog, a što nije ?! i čemu (kojem edukativnom karakteru) uopće služe ovakve rasprave ? :? da se neke od vas dojiljica mogu "ispuhati"?  :? 
> 
> sjašite više sa tuđih sisa i pustite žene da doje ili ne doje prema vlastitom izboru. 
> 
> homo homini lupus.


potpisujem gospođu emsu u ovom i daljnjim postovima, osim onoga s mlijekom, ja sam ga imala   :Grin:  

nadalje
*Od prehrane, uspavljivanja, maženja, spavanja u istom krevetu, mogu nadodati uvijek u istom, a ne kod baka jer cica po noći, pa mog buđenja tijekom noći, pa nošenja, pa ne duda, ne prokuhavanja, ne sterilizaranja...*
draga marta ja ne dojim pa se trudim mališu kvalitetno hraniti, jako puno se mazimo i spavamo u istom krevetu, nije prespavao još ni jednom kod bake niti ikoga drugoga, po noći sam svako malo budna jer jako nemirno spava i stalno se gnijezdi oko mene, dudu nema, bočicu ne steriliziram nego je tu i tamo prokuham.  cijele dane visi po meni i kad kuham i kad sam na wc-u i kad jedem i tako unedogled. 

*pojedine forumašice* stalno pričaju o nekakvim stilovima života i obavezno je to podjela na one koje doje, koje baj d vej rade sve ono što je marta nabrojala i one koje ne doje i automatski rade sve suprotno.

----------


## Tashunica

ovako je trebalo izgledati:

nadalje 



> Od prehrane, uspavljivanja, maženja, spavanja u istom krevetu, mogu nadodati uvijek u istom, a ne kod baka jer cica po noći, pa mog buđenja tijekom noći, pa nošenja, pa ne duda, ne prokuhavanja, ne sterilizaranja...


draga marta ja ne dojim pa se trudim mališu kvalitetno hraniti, jako puno se mazimo i spavamo u istom krevetu, nije prespavao još ni jednom kod bake niti ikoga drugoga, po noći sam svako malo budna jer jako nemirno spava i stalno se gnijezdi oko mene, dudu nema, bočicu ne steriliziram nego je tu i tamo prokuham. cijele dane visi po meni i kad kuham i kad sam na wc-u i kad jedem i tako unedogled.

----------


## M.a.r.t.a

T. polazim od sebe i svojih frendica pa sam tako zaključila. ali, prihvaćam i cvijetin komentar - kad se dijete rodi promjeni se stil života. možda sam automatski povezala sa dojenjem zbog gore navedenih razloga, a možda bi se jednako ponašala i da nekim slučajem ne dojim.
sigurno mi nije cilj svađanje, ja sam jedna miroljubiva vagica. tako MC ono  nije bilo ništa osobno,
 :Kiss:

----------


## Cubana

> I dok se ne suživimo jedni sa drugima sa dva različita stila i načina života bit će ovakvih komentara i prigovora.


Ne znam baš da je postoje 2 stila života, doječki i nedoječki jer ja eto dojim već 23 mjeseca, više ne po noći jer više ne spavamo zajedno, J zna s vremena na vrijeme prespavati kod bake... U kojem sam onda ja stilu?

----------


## M.a.r.t.a

> M.a.r.t.a prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> I dok se ne suživimo jedni sa drugima sa dva različita stila i načina života bit će ovakvih komentara i prigovora.
> 
> 
> Ne znam baš da je postoje 2 stila života, doječki i nedoječki jer ja eto dojim već 23 mjeseca, više ne po noći jer više ne spavamo zajedno, J zna s vremena na vrijeme prespavati kod bake... U kojem sam onda ja stilu?


pročitaj gornji post   :Grin:

----------


## Cubana

Ma da, htjela sam samo reći da nikako ne treba generalizirati jer ima nas svakakvih, svih "stilova života", a dojenje je samo dio tog života. 
A okolnosti se mijenjaju: ja ću npr. u ovoj trudnoći biti na porodiljnom samo 6 mjeseci  :Crying or Very sad:  
Okolnosti mi ne dopuštaju više, a da mi je netko prije 2 godine predložio da s J ostanem samo pola godine...
Potrudit ću se da tih pola godine provedemo što je moguće kvalitetnije i da pripremim bebu na moja odsustva. I to je život, htjela ja to ili ne.

----------


## mama courage

> MC, jel ti ok ta usporedba ili ne?? Kod tebe se nikad ne zna....


kako mi ne bi bila ok ?  :? žena - zmaj. i uz sve to nosi kašmirske pulovere i louis vuitton torbice.   :Grin: 

tashunica   :Kiss:  m.a.r.t.a evo i tebi -   :Kiss:

----------


## Deaedi

> pa nije na tebi/vama da morate bilo što prožvakivati. :? jel vas tko tjera zabadati nos u tuđe stvari i donositi sud što je stvaran i opravdan razlog, a što nije ?! i čemu (kojem edukativnom karakteru) uopće služe ovakve rasprave ? :? da se neke od vas dojiljica mogu "ispuhati"?  :? 
> 
> sjašite više sa tuđih sisa i pustite žene da doje ili ne doje prema vlastitom izboru. 
> 
> homo homini lupus.


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

MC, dobro dosla natrag, u zadnje vrijeme sam se vec zabrinula nad tvojim diplomatskim komentarima.

----------


## maria71

baš  :Grin:

----------


## zhabica

> ne, vi navodite ovdje što drugi navode kao razloge nedojenja, pa se nad takvim izjavama snebivate.
> 
> _najvise me rastuzni kad cujem da su krive informacije dobivene od strucnih osoba koje su autoritet: "ali pedijatar mi je rekao..." "a kad mi je babica tako savjetovala..." "u bolnici mi nisu dali/su mi rekli..." i ona famozna "nestalomimlijeka _


moram se vratit i komentirat buduci si i mene citirala. 

u pravu si kad kazes da nije u redu da se snebivamo nad tudjim izjavama i opravdanjima. skroz si u pravu. 

i sad vidim da i moje djeluje tako, no namjera mi nije bila snebivanje nad izjavama nego komentar/kritika na sustav koji zenama koje zele dojit i zapravo imaju velike sanse za to, ne pruza dovoljno podrske, a izjava "nestalomimlijeka" je cisti simbol za to.

ja stvarno vjerujem da je zenama koje kazu da im je nestalo mlijeka da se stvarno to konacno u vecini slucajeva i dogodilo jer je dojenje sabotirano u nekom trenutku krivim savjetima i to je konacno rezultiralo da je zeni stvarno bilo sve manje i manje mlijeka. nisam mislila da izmisljaju/pravdaju se/tjese/opravdavaju ili stali vec, nego   :Rolling Eyes:  samo na citav sustav koji pogoduje da nastane situacija u kojoj zena u konacnici prestaje dojit ,a u puno slucajeva se to ne bi dogodilo da su imale adekvatnu podrsku. moje "nestalomimlijeka"   :Rolling Eyes:  znaci to. 

i svako je dojenje/nedojenje sklop razlictih situacija i faktora kao sto je neka osoba splet razlictih faktora. 

to je moje misljenje. 

i nekad i mene zacude neciji argumenti al se sve manje Snebivam. 

svatko ima svoj zivot ili Stil zivota   :Grin:  i nek zivi kako hoce sve dok se ne dira u mou slobodu.

----------


## mama_mia22

slažem se s tobom zh.

svim ženama u mojoj familiji je nestalo mlijeka. i mojoj mami isto. normalno, kad mi je poćela uvodit obroke od 2. mjeseca.

osim toga, u svakom poslu treba ustrajati. pogotovo na poćetku. a kad jednom krene, onda je gušt.

----------


## mama_mia22

također mislim da bi se buduće majke trebalo EDUCIRAT o dojenju ćim saznaju da su trudne.

također mislim da bi trebalo ukinut patronažne sestre jer mi se ćini da od njih dolazi najviše dezinformacija. čast iznimkama.

----------


## kahna

> također mislim da bi se buduće majke trebalo EDUCIRAT o dojenju ćim saznaju da su trudne.
> 
> također mislim da bi trebalo ukinut patronažne sestre jer mi se ćini da od njih dolazi najviše dezinformacija. čast iznimkama.


Da bilo bi super kada bi žene već kod ginića dobile neku brošuricu o dojenju, pa onda na trudničkom još jednu, pa onda nakon poroda u bolnici.
Vjerujem da bi ih bilo dosta kojima bi zapelo za oko da je to ipak nešto važno i koje bi krenule u daljnje informiranje.
I još da je na svemu tome broj SOS telefona, pa da je broj u svakoj gin. ambulanti i u svakoj ped. čekaonici i po svim bolnicama.
Joj, to bi bilo super.

----------


## mama_mia22

i bit će tak jednog dana, nadam se!

----------


## Sramežljiva

[quote ništa mi ne znamo. ja ću izreći onu famoznu rečenicu da nisam imala mlijeka, pa da vidim tko će mi proturječit i reći da to ne stoji. i da se samo opravdavam.

da vidim tko se usudi ?   :Grin: [/quote]

Imala si mlijeka i sad se samo opravdavaš!   :Grin:   :Razz:

----------


## ms. ivy

više ne pozivam na mir nego upozoravam.

----------


## _Candy Candy_

> Da bilo bi super kada bi žene već kod ginića dobile neku brošuricu o dojenju, pa onda na trudničkom još jednu, pa onda nakon poroda u bolnici.
> Vjerujem da bi ih bilo dosta kojima bi zapelo za oko da je to ipak nešto važno i koje bi krenule u daljnje informiranje.
> I još da je na svemu tome broj SOS telefona, pa da je broj u svakoj gin. ambulanti i u svakoj ped. čekaonici i po svim bolnicama.
> Joj, to bi bilo super.


Ja sam se tijekom trudnoće o dojenju informirala na Rodi   :Grin:  
U rodilištu sam se prvi dan mučila, ali nakon što smo uspjeli, ohrabrio me poticaj i pohvala sestara (pojedinih), a puno mi je značilo što sam od glavne med. sestre dobila brošuru Dojenje dar životu.

Sve to mi je dalo sigurnost da je to najbolje što mogu dati svojoj bebi i da budem ustrajna u dojenju. Vjerojatno su i u ostalim rodilištima dijelili brošure od ministarstva zdravstva.   :? 
 :Bouncing:

----------


## kahna

Ja nisam nigdje ništa dobila   :Sad:  
Niti kod gin. u domu zdravlja, niti privatno, niti u Petrovoj, niti na tečaju, a niti kad sam rodila.
Sve što znam o dojenju pročitala sam na Rodi   :Naklon:  i to kad sam sasvim slučajno završila ovdje (i ostala  :Grin:  ).
Na svu sreću poklopilo nam se da nismo imali ama baš nikakvih problema pa smo uspjeli bez problema i muka.
Ali da se pojavio koji ne znam kako bi završilo.
Ne znam dali bi bilo dovoljno to moje brzinsko i površno čitanje mora tekstova na portalu.
A možda je bila presudna moja izrazita želja za dojenjem jer sam smatrala i još uvijek smatram to kao nešto najvažnije i najvrednije.

----------


## mama_mia22

na SDu su što se toga tiče super. dole u trudničkoj posvuda brošure i plakati a na odjelu sestrama svaka čast.

mi se mučile jako jer imam uvučene bradavice. imala sam gadnih problema s položajem na početku. i još me grizla, bez zubi, bradavice su mi bile totalno izranjavane. jednom me toliko ugrizla da sam se naljutila na nju i počela plakati. pozvala sam sestru da joj kažem da nemogu više, da me grize i da ne jede. ona me smirila, pravilno je namjstila umu na cicu i dala mi lupocet za bolove! svaka joj čast!

----------


## Anamarija S

ja sam bila jedina majka među svojim frendicama koja je dojila svoje dijete.imam osjećaj da danas većina majki ima djete da bi ga pokazivala,tj ajmo u grad u šetnjicu,pa do birca da te mal pokažem a naravno da tamo neću vadit sisu..ja radije nisam išla van..
današnje mame bar ove koje ja poznam bi još izlazile oblačile super uske topiće i eto to im je prioritet..to se u nas hrvata teško da promijeniti..

----------


## mama_mia22

ak znaš par glupaća, ne znači da su sve takve. nemoj generalizirat...
a i ti sigurno voliš pokazivat svoju bebicu. to je normalno.

ja obožavam kad se svi dive umi. kad ju izvadim iz kolica u tramvaju pa se ona nasmije a ja vidim da cijeli tramvaj nasmješen zuri u nju...

 :Heart:

----------


## Tashunica

> ja sam bila jedina majka među svojim frendicama koja je dojila svoje dijete.imam osjećaj da danas većina majki ima djete da bi ga pokazivala,tj ajmo u grad u šetnjicu,pa do birca da te mal pokažem a naravno da tamo neću vadit sisu..ja radije nisam išla van..
> današnje mame bar ove koje ja poznam bi još izlazile oblačile super uske topiće i eto to im je prioritet..to se u nas hrvata teško da promijeniti..


koliko predrasuda na jednom mjestu

----------


## dorotea24

strašno vas je za čitati!  :/

----------


## dorotea24

pobježe mi....nastavak....toliko osuđivanja, samouzdizanja i ogovaranja  :Nope:  i što mislite time postići?

----------


## njokica

> Moj sinčić ima nešto više od 7 mj i dojenje je i dalje glavno. Istina on jako često traži al ja mu dajem i uopće mi nije problem buđenje noću svakih sat do dva (nekad jede nekad se samo pomazi) i nerviraju me izjave tipa jadna ti pa zašto mu ne prestaneš davati po noći, par noći će plakati pa će biti sve ok, daj mu bočicu i dr.
> Onaj ko nije iskusio dojenje ne zna što je to. Nema ljepše stvari na svijetu od osmjeha djeteta koje je upravo završilo s dojenjem ili kad traži da mu daš ciku.
> Po meni odustaju majke koje žele slobodu, jer dojeno djete (barem ako je kao moj malac) ne možeš ostaviti nikome. U ovih 7 mj sam 2 puta otišla frizeru, nisam bila sa malenim sve ukupno 4 sata i bilo mi je teško.
> Dojim i dojit ću i dalje bez obzira na komentare.


Ovo je razmišljanje u dlaku isto kao i moje, zato potpisujem svaku riječ!!

Mislim i da su (buduće) majke premalo informirane, ili misle da bi dojenje trebalo krenut samo od sebe bez ikakve pripreme. Nisam sigurna da li bih isključivo dojila da nema Rodine web stranice sa svim onim tekstovima. Puno su mi pomogli, a pomogla mi je i fenomenalna patronažna sestra koja me je posjetila i prije poroda i pripremila na sve što me čekalo.

----------


## mama_mia22

> Nisam sigurna da li bih isključivo dojila da nema Rodine web stranice sa svim onim tekstovima.


ni ja. i zato ponavljam, ključna riječ je edukacija!

----------


## M.a.r.t.a

> njokica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Nisam sigurna da li bih isključivo dojila da nema Rodine web stranice sa svim onim tekstovima.
> 
> 
> ni ja. i zato ponavljam, ključna riječ je edukacija!


ni ja   :Smile:  
moja patronažna je bila loša, taman je dobila unuka kojeg joj snaha nije dojila tako da se iz mjeseca u mjesec meni isčuđavala.
a od nikog drugog nisam dobila dobar savjet.

----------


## Anamarija S

kao 1. uopće nisam generalizirala,niti rekla da su sve majke glupače,samo sam rekla kakve su se majke nalazile oko mene

kao 2. ako to nekome smeta nije moj problem

kao 3. i ja volim pokazivat svoje dijete ali mi je prioritet bio dojenje a nisam tip osobe koja će sisu vadit nasred birca

kao 4. nisam puna predrasuda,samo mi topić i minić nije prioritet

----------


## mama_mia22

dojila u bircu i u pizzeriji! kaj ja mogu kad ju je stislo a bile smo vani! i opće mi nije bilo ni najmanje neugodno!

nosim kratke suknje jer mi je to jedino ostalo od prijašnjeg lijepog izgleda-noge!
topić obuć neću više nikad zbog sisurina koje mi do poda vise. osim ak odem na plastičnu na podizanje i smanjivanje (a sve sam nekak bliže toj ideji.)
 :Grin:

----------


## cvijeta73

> ja sam bila jedina majka među svojim frendicama koja je dojila svoje dijete.imam osjećaj da danas većina majki ima djete da bi ga pokazivala,tj ajmo u grad u šetnjicu,pa do birca da te mal pokažem a naravno da tamo neću vadit sisu..ja radije nisam išla van..
> današnje mame bar ove koje ja poznam bi još izlazile oblačile super uske topiće i eto to im je prioritet..to se u nas hrvata teško da promijeniti..


  :Nope:

----------


## _Candy Candy_

Mama_mia   :Klap:  
Ja nosim i uske majice, i kratke hlačice, koji put izađem vani, i šta onda?!?
Ne znači odmah da mi je to prioritet, naravno da mi je moje dijete na prvom mjestu.

Uh, što me predrasude razbijesne...   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## mama_mia22

to šta smo postale mame ne znači da sad moramo prestat držat do svog izgleda! pa svaka žena želi izgledat lijepo i dobro se osjeća kad ima neku kul krpicu. pogotovo poslije poroda. 

kad sam obukla svoje stare trapezice i stala u njih, bila sam presretna! i to mi je super utjecalo na samopouzdanje!

(a sve to skupa nema nikakve veze s dojenjem)

----------


## Tashunica

> kao 4. nisam puna predrasuda,samo mi topić i minić nije prioritet


kontradiktornost u jednoj jedinoj rečenici.

zašto misliš ako netko ima minić na sebi da mu je to prioritet?

----------


## pomikaki

evo u obitelji imamo jedan slučaj adaptiranog...
moja šogorica je rodila, malo prerano ali ipak ne previše (oko 2 tjedna), malo u kasnim godinama i na carski rez jer je imala nekih operacija ranije. Bebica je bila dosta sićušna (2,900). Problemi su se pojavili dosta brzo, ragade, čak i gnojne rane na bradavicama. U rodilištu su joj savjetovali dohranu. Ja sam normalno rekla neka pokuša da ako već dodaje AD neka to bude što manje, a što više na cici.
I ona me poslušala, jadna... kaže da je uostalom svo AD mlijeko beba izbljuckala, pa je pretpostavila da joj je to previše, tako da je većinom samo dojila. nakon 20-tak dana otišla je na pregled malo ranije, valjda joj je  nešto bilo sumnjivo, a jadno dijete izgubilo 400 grama  :shock:  Pedica je zaključila da je beba preslabašna, te je slabo vukla mlijeko, pa ga se manje i proizvodilo. I evo, sad je na AD pa se malo ubucila...   :Crying or Very sad:   što da se radi u takvom slučaju?
Ja sam odmah zvala rodine savjetnice i dobila korisnih savjeta kako u takvoj situaciji postići da se bebica ne navikne na dudu i ne odbije potpuno mlijeko, te kako kasnije kad ojača postići relaktaciju, pa sam sve to prenijela šogorici.
Ali pitam se koliko će biti uporna u svemu tome, jer ima i drugih problema.

----------


## MGrubi

pomikaki
možeš samo reči joj da nazove SOS
u problemtičnim situacijama djetetovo zdravlje je na prvom mjestu

jedina druga opcija je da se izdaja i daje svoje mlijeko na bočicu dok beba ne ojača
kasnije, ima nade, ako bude htjela , kad se beba oporavi, možeš joj davati tekstove o relaktaciji i povratku na sisu

----------


## spring

Čitam sve što ste gore napisali i pitam se zašto je situacija s dojenjem zapravo tako groteskna. Zašto su upravo mame dojilice u našem društvu postale takvi izuzetci kojima se svi iščuđavaju, a bočica nešto normalno. Jako sam tužna zbog toga  :Sad:  
Imam bebu staru 5 mjeseci-isključivo je dojen  i stalno me netko zbog toga napada ( ili zbog nedodavanja vode, ili zbog nedodavanja čaja,  ili zbog toga što se nikada nisam htjela izdojiti pa mu davati mlijeko na bočicu ili zbog odbijanja početka dohrane, ili zbog čestog noćnog dojenja-kao on je gladan...)Stvarno sam već umorna od toga, odlučno ustrajem u svom stavu ali iskreno, fali mi netko s kim bih mogla normalno popričati. Dok nisam počela povremeno isčitavati forum osjećala sam se kao Pale sam na svijetu. Planiram bebu dojiti dugo i imam dojam da će me uža obitelj proglasiti dežurnim luđakom budem li dojila dijete od godinu dana. Sve to me ne može pokolebati ali rastužiti i to jako-da.

----------


## M.a.r.t.a

> Čitam sve što ste gore napisali i pitam se zašto je situacija s dojenjem zapravo tako groteskna. Zašto su upravo mame dojilice u našem društvu postale takvi izuzetci kojima se svi iščuđavaju, a bočica nešto normalno. Jako sam tužna zbog toga  
> Imam bebu staru 5 mjeseci-isključivo je dojen  i stalno me netko zbog toga napada ( ili zbog nedodavanja vode, ili zbog nedodavanja čaja,  ili zbog toga što se nikada nisam htjela izdojiti pa mu davati mlijeko na bočicu ili zbog odbijanja početka dohrane, ili zbog čestog noćnog dojenja-kao on je gladan...)Stvarno sam već umorna od toga, odlučno ustrajem u svom stavu ali iskreno, fali mi netko s kim bih mogla normalno popričati. Dok nisam počela povremeno isčitavati forum osjećala sam se kao Pale sam na svijetu. Planiram bebu dojiti dugo i imam dojam da će me uža obitelj proglasiti dežurnim luđakom budem li dojila dijete od godinu dana. Sve to me ne može pokolebati ali rastužiti i to jako-da.


Moje iskustvo kaže da je najbitnije da te muž podržava, a svi ostali će s vremenom prestati kvocati. a sa  onima  koji nisu prestali kvocati nego me i dalje sabotirali više od godinu dana ne komuniciram. i ne fale mi 
 8)

----------


## spring

> spring prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Čitam sve što ste gore napisali i pitam se zašto je situacija s dojenjem zapravo tako groteskna. Zašto su upravo mame dojilice u našem društvu postale takvi izuzetci kojima se svi iščuđavaju, a bočica nešto normalno. Jako sam tužna zbog toga  
> Imam bebu staru 5 mjeseci-isključivo je dojen  i stalno me netko zbog toga napada ( ili zbog nedodavanja vode, ili zbog nedodavanja čaja,  ili zbog toga što se nikada nisam htjela izdojiti pa mu davati mlijeko na bočicu ili zbog odbijanja početka dohrane, ili zbog čestog noćnog dojenja-kao on je gladan...)Stvarno sam već umorna od toga, odlučno ustrajem u svom stavu ali iskreno, fali mi netko s kim bih mogla normalno popričati. Dok nisam počela povremeno isčitavati forum osjećala sam se kao Pale sam na svijetu. Planiram bebu dojiti dugo i imam dojam da će me uža obitelj proglasiti dežurnim luđakom budem li dojila dijete od godinu dana. Sve to me ne može pokolebati ali rastužiti i to jako-da.
> 
> 
> Moje iskustvo kaže da je najbitnije da te muž podržava, a svi ostali će s vremenom prestati kvocati. a sa  onima  koji nisu prestali kvocati nego me i dalje sabotirali više od godinu dana ne komuniciram. i ne fale mi 
>  8)


Muž me podržava ali ove ostale sabotere ne mogu isključiti jer je to njegova obitelj koja mi je inače jako draga ali imaju očajan odnos prema dojenju što sam s užasom otkrila tek nakon poroda. Ja sva ponosna i sretna zbog uspješnog dojenja, a oni zabrinuti jer misle da je dijete gladno. :?  :?

----------


## mikka

ah, klasika. stavi cepove u usi i vozi dalje.

 :Love:

----------


## spring

> ah, klasika. stavi cepove u usi i vozi dalje.


upravo tako  :Smile:  
ali ponekada stvarno iritira ta borba s vjetrenjačama

----------


## M.a.r.t.a

> Muž me podržava ali ove ostale sabotere ne mogu isključiti jer je to njegova obitelj koja mi je inače jako draga ali imaju očajan odnos prema dojenju što sam s užasom otkrila tek nakon poroda. Ja sva ponosna i sretna zbog uspješnog dojenja, a oni zabrinuti jer misle da je dijete gladno. :?  :?


Meni je moja vlastita teta rekla da maknen to gladno dite sa cice i dan mu normalnu hranu jer je neuhranjen i kaska za vršnjacima. Ona je rodila dite i zna o čemu priča, a ja ću pogriješiti pa će mi biti kasno  :shock: .
Bez imalo razmišljanja sam digla pozdrav.
Al dobro, ja sam inače lako zapaljiva i nije mi problem posvađati se i ne komunicirati pa čak ni s rodbinom   :Embarassed:

----------


## spring

[quote="M.a.r.t.a"
Meni je moja vlastita teta rekla da maknen to gladno dite sa cice i dan mu normalnu hranu jer je neuhranjen i kaska za vršnjacima. Ona je rodila dite i zna o čemu priča, a ja ću pogriješiti pa će mi biti kasno  :shock: .
Bez imalo razmišljanja sam digla pozdrav.
Al dobro, ja sam inače lako zapaljiva i nije mi problem posvađati se i ne komunicirati pa čak ni s rodbinom   :Embarassed: [/quote]
Meni rekli da mi je dijete preaktivno :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :D  :D ( a dobiva normalno na težini,vesel je i zaigran i glasno se smije)-najbolje bi bilo da leži ko klada natenkiran adaptiranim. Doduše da stalno spava vjerovatno ni onda ne bi valjalo. Ako je aktivan-ne valja jel sisa, da stalno spava isto ne bi valjalo-zato što sisa. Eto ti paradoksa! :? 
Uglavnom kod mene ispada da ako svoje dijete voliš, ako si mu posvećen i ako ga dojiš-nisi normalan!  :Razz:  
Pozdrav vama svima-vi ste ,meni super  :Love:   :Love:   :Love:  !!!!

----------


## cuckalica

> Ako je aktivan-ne valja jel sisa, da stalno spava isto ne bi valjalo-zato što sisa. Eto ti paradoksa! :?


pogodila si bit stvari. ali mislim da nije toliko stvar dojenja-nedojenja nego jednostavno ljudi imaju potrebu pametovat   :Rolling Eyes:  
ja se iskreno nadam da ja jednog dana necu bit takva. sad, dok sam i ja u tome i znam kako je kad ti netko stalno pametuje se jako dobro kontroliram, ali kad to prode nadam se da necu zaboravit kako je to ruzna osjecaj

----------


## _Candy Candy_

> evo u obitelji imamo jedan slučaj adaptiranog...
> moja šogorica je rodila, malo prerano ali ipak ne previše (oko 2 tjedna), malo u kasnim godinama i na carski rez jer je imala nekih operacija ranije. Bebica je bila dosta sićušna (2,900). Problemi su se pojavili dosta brzo, ragade, čak i gnojne rane na bradavicama. U rodilištu su joj savjetovali dohranu. Ja sam normalno rekla neka pokuša da ako već dodaje AD neka to bude što manje, a što više na cici.
> I ona me poslušala, jadna... kaže da je uostalom svo AD mlijeko beba izbljuckala, pa je pretpostavila da joj je to previše, tako da je većinom samo dojila. nakon 20-tak dana otišla je na pregled malo ranije, valjda joj je  nešto bilo sumnjivo, a jadno dijete izgubilo 400 grama  :shock:  Pedica je zaključila da je beba preslabašna, te je slabo vukla mlijeko, pa ga se manje i proizvodilo. I evo, sad je na AD pa se malo ubucila...


Meni se porođajna težina (2900gr)ne čini premala, jest sićušno, ali ne previše. Moj je imao 3070gr i sisao kao veliki.   :Grin:  
Vjerojatno je faktor i raniji porod, iako ne znam zbog čega je preslabašna..

Nadam se da je sad sve u redu s bebicom.

----------


## letvica

iskreno, prije poroda ja sam mislila da svatko doji,samo tko bas ne moze daje ad jer pored toliko prica o prednostima dojenja tko ne bi djetetu dao najbolje. kad sam rodila i sama sam prosla svasta, do tog momenta nisam imala pojma da imam ravne bradavice, da su mi sise vece od bebe, prejak refleks otpustanja, da je prvo mlijeko vodenasto, da su upale svakodnevnica a ne rijetkost, ragade klasika. medjutim, ja sam zaista dozivjela kao tragediju odbijanje mog djeteta da doji (vec sam pisala o tome na 0-1) i jos u bolnici noci provodila izdajajuci kolstrum kap po kap i noseci u djecju sobu, molila sestre da mi ga pomognu staviti na sisu, placala patronaznoj da dolazi 3 puta dnevno da ga prikopca plus uvijek spremnu bocu izdojenog imala, trpila vristanje bebe i griznju savjesti sto ga tako mucim svaki put prije podoja al kad je nakon 14 dana prihvatio sam sisu nitko sretniji od mene, nema koga nisam zvala. al ja sam imala zaista podrsku svih, cak toliku da sam je na momente dozivljavala kao pritisak, cak sam razmisljalka zar djetetu cinim dobro sto ga ovako mucim. sad krivim sebe samo sto sam pala pred doktorima kad mi dijete nije napredovalo, jednostavno nije bio izjelica al sam prekasno dosla do zakljucka da moj jednostavno nije ljubitelj jela a da mu nis drugo ne fali, i tako sam zavrsila, da skratim pricu, na izdajanju. Kad me pitaju pa sto, jel ti bolno, sto ne das ad, ja samo masem glavom, zavidim onima koje uspjesno doje iako sam svjesna da dalje nisam mogla borit se s njim jer je vec prigrlio bocu, a greske su mi, sad kad citam rodu, bile knjiske...da sam ranije npr citala o mrvicama na rodi ne bi se toliko zabrinjavala oko moje mrvice i vjerojatno bismo jos dojili. U svakom  slucaju malo je mama oko mene koje doje, i ne prestajem se cuditi tome, prelako se odustaje, krive su tu i bolnice i pedijatri i okolina. ja sam svog vodila kod vise ped jer me to konstantno nedobijanje tezine, odbijanje jela bas brinulo (i danas jede samo uspavan), i svaki je prvo rekao nemate mlijeka, pa kad kazem izdojim preko litar, bacam prvo, onda zbunjenost pa mi preporuce da probam s ad i svaki preporuci drugo (toliko o njihovoj kvalifikaciji za preporuku ad, ovisno koji ih je proizvodjac obradio), uvjerila se da mom ad nije nista ni sladji ni zasitiniji od mog mlijeka i zato nastavljam izdajati dokle ide i dokle god ne padamo ispod donje granice necu uvoditi dohranu (i to je jedna od preporuka). Imamo jos mjesec da izdrzimo pa cemo vidjti hoce li tada biti bolje. upravo zbog ovog svog iskustva znam koliko je bitno imati informacije, imati podrsku i imati volju i zato treba biti ovakvih formuma i ovakvih prodojenje energicnih stavova, jer usitinu prelako se odustaje...

----------


## pomikaki

> Meni se porođajna težina (2900gr)ne čini premala, jest sićušno, ali ne previše. Moj je imao 3070gr i sisao kao veliki.   
> Vjerojatno je faktor i raniji porod, iako ne znam zbog čega je preslabašna..
> 
> Nadam se da je sad sve u redu s bebicom.


Sad je u redu, premda je na ad i ne znam hoće li šogorica imati volje za relaktaciju. Malo se izdeprimirala, a ja dajem savjete onako na kapaljku jer ne želim biti prenaporna, svjesna sam da nije ni ona zadovoljna s takvim stanjem, a ima još i drugih problema s malom (ne nerješivih, ali nije joj lako). Kaže da ima još mlijeka jedva za kapučino.

Ono zbog čega sam iznijela slučaj, je što me zanima zbog čega se to moglo dogoditi i na koji način se moglo spriječiti. Ako je netko imao sličnih iskustava.

----------


## icyoh

ja bih rekla da čak i više žena ne doji. Od svih mama koje sam upoznala u parku i svih frendica koje imaju djecu samo 2 su dojile/doje...i to do 6mj..mi smo im valjda čudni

----------


## anchie76

> evo u obitelji imamo jedan slučaj adaptiranog...
> moja šogorica je rodila, malo prerano ali ipak ne previše (oko 2 tjedna), malo u kasnim godinama i na carski rez jer je imala nekih operacija ranije. Bebica je bila dosta sićušna (2,900). Problemi su se pojavili dosta brzo, ragade, čak i gnojne rane na bradavicama. U rodilištu su joj savjetovali dohranu.


A da su joj u rodilistu pokazali kako da popravi polozaj na dojci, prica bi vjerojatno krenula u drugom smjeru.

Ragade i ne dobivanje na kilazi ukazuju da je najvjerojatnije uzrok los polozaj na dojci.  To mogu reci na osnovu ovog sto sam procitala, no pitanje je sto je jos sve drugo pridodalo problemu.

----------


## pikapolonca

Tako sam tužna, a s druge strane ljuta kad vidim statistiku dojenja u Hrvatskoj. Nevjerojatno je kako žene uz sva saznanja danas o dobrobiti dojenja, izuzetno lako odustaju i pritom nemaju nimalo grižnje savjesti.
Ja sam od kad znam za sebe znala da želim dojiti i da ču sve učiniti da to i realiziram.
Milslim da mame danas lako odustaju zbog "komfora", a i naravno jer imaju drugu opciju.

----------


## kahna

Vidiš, ja ipak mislim da olako odustaju najviše zbog ne znanja.

Dali bi ti imala grižnju savjesti da misliš kako si sve napravila i nak kraju odustala, jer nisi imala drugog izlaza / riješenja?
Ako žena ne zna za sve probleme koji mogu nastati (da bude spremna za njih) i opcije riješavanja istih - ne zna da je mogla pokušati još nešto.
Prema tome, logično je i da neće imati grižnju savjesti.
Vjeruj mi da je jako malo onih koje su izričito rekle - ja ne želim dojiti.

----------


## _Candy Candy_

Ja sam tužna baš zbog tih koje same odluče da neće, ne žele ili im je prenaporno dojiti. A ima ih, bez obzira što tko govorio.

----------


## zhabica

> Ja sam tužna baš zbog tih koje same odluče da neće, ne žele ili im je prenaporno dojiti. A ima ih, bez obzira što tko govorio.


ali njihovo je pravo da to odluce. 

meni je isto prvi put bilo cudno kad san cula takav odgovor jer ja drugacije razmisljam ali ta zena je osoba ko ja i ti i svi drugi na ovome svijetu i ima pravo na svoje odluke, makar se mi ne slagali s njima. ona je odgovorna za svoj zivot i svoje dijete i moze odlucit sto god zeli.

----------


## štrigica

> Ja sam tužna baš zbog tih koje same odluče da neće, ne žele ili im je prenaporno dojiti. A ima ih, bez obzira što tko govorio.


ovo sam već negdi spomenila - moja zava (šogi po vaški) nije dojila dicu niti misec dana... niti jedno od troje... zato da bi mogla na kontracepciju i tabs za mršavit... to je doslovno navela ka razlog - ne nema mlika, niti komplikacije s dojenjem, nego *neće*... ja ostala  :shock: ali ne mogu je puškom tirat da doji... 
p.s. ja sam dojeći više smršavila od nje   :Grin:  2 miseca nakon rođenja B-a imala sam 55 kila a rodila sa 70

----------


## zhabica

> p.s. ja sam dojeći više smršavila od nje


vjestice jedna  :Razz:   :Laughing:  

jel se obozavate?   :Grin:

----------


## štrigica

> štrigica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> p.s. ja sam dojeći više smršavila od nje  
> 
> 
> vjestice jedna   
> 
> jel se obozavate?


Bože moj, najviše na svitu   :Laughing:  
ajmo nazad na temu...

----------


## zhabica

> ajmo nazad na temu...


skuzajte, nisan mogla odolit   :Embarassed:  

tebi   :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## pomikaki

Jučer sretnem tetu koja živi u ulici gdje mi je firma i s kojom se pozdravljam kad se sretnemo, i ona mene na glas pita dok prolazim kako je mala, da li hoda i koliko je stara. Ja odgovorim hoda pomalo, 13mj. A ona: šta još je na sisi; ja: (dovikujem već odlazeći) da, da. Ona (bez glasa izvodi mimiku koja govori otprilike slijedeće): neka, dobro je - ali psssst...

hehe   :Laughing:

----------


## Mihovil

Moj Mihovil se rodio tri tjedna ranije s 2550 g. Prva dva dana nisam dojila jer su ga nadohranjivali, meni su se grudi prepunila, imala sam kvrge, biljelo me je. masirala sam se i izdajala. Sva sreća uspjela sam se izboriti da budemo 24 sata skupa i uz trud nekih sestara, sos telefona, uspjeli smo ga namjestiti na sisu. Ja sam znala da ću dojiti i uz silne muke na početku i bolne bradavice koj su krvarile uspjeli smo. Iako mi je pao 200 g na težini, iz bolnice smo nakon devet dana išli s težinom 2500 g. Nisam se previše brinula oko težine, jer sam znala da radim najbolje za svoje dijete. Nikada nisam imala više samopuzdanja kao tada, iako smo samopuzdanje i ja dva različita pojma.

Na loše savjete se nisam obazirala. Iako ih je na žalost bilo. Moja obitelj je bila malo skeptična prema mojoj odluci da ne kupujem bočice, ali kada je Mihovil s dva mjeseca bio na 4990 g svi su zašutjeli. Čak su svima ponosno pričali kako je on samo na siki. 

Mi i danas s njegovih skoro četiri godine dojimo i zbog toga sam neizmjerno sretna. Ponekad mi je bilo teško njegovo nacicavanje po cijele noći i dane, ali nije mi žao. Ne znam što bi bilo da nisam bila toliko odlučna i informirana. Većina mojih kolegica je prestalo dojiti nakon par mjeseci jer nisu imale mlijeka, ne da im se više, misle da za djecu to nije dobro da, itd...Nekima je čak dojenje ostalo kao velika trauma. Ne osuđujem ih jer smo svi različiti.

----------


## pomikaki

svaka čast...   :Smile:

----------


## _Candy Candy_

> ali njihovo je pravo da to odluce. 
> 
> meni je isto prvi put bilo cudno kad san cula takav odgovor jer ja drugacije razmisljam ali ta zena je osoba ko ja i ti i svi drugi na ovome svijetu i ima pravo na svoje odluke, makar se mi ne slagali s njima. ona je odgovorna za svoj zivot i svoje dijete i moze odlucit sto god zeli.


Naravno, to ne poričem. Njihova odluka, imaju potpuno pravo donijet je. Ali druga je stvar je li donesena misleći na djetetovu dobrobit.  :/ 
 :Wink:

----------


## mama courage

> zhabica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ali njihovo je pravo da to odluce. 
> 
> meni je isto prvi put bilo cudno kad san cula takav odgovor jer ja drugacije razmisljam ali ta zena je osoba ko ja i ti i svi drugi na ovome svijetu i ima pravo na svoje odluke, makar se mi ne slagali s njima. ona je odgovorna za svoj zivot i svoje dijete i moze odlucit sto god zeli.
> 
> 
> Naravno, to ne poričem. Njihova odluka, imaju potpuno pravo donijet je. Ali druga je stvar je li donesena misleći na djetetovu dobrobit.  :/


no, na svu sreću, to nije tvoja briga.

----------


## _Candy Candy_

> _Candy Candy_ prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  zhabica prvotno napisa
> ...


Imaš pravo, nije moja briga. Na svu sreću.

----------


## klia

> A ima ih, bez obzira što tko govorio.


Potpisujem i poštujem svaku mamu koja to (informirano) odluči.

----------


## cuckalica

evo nesto iz slobodne dalmacije http://www.slobodnadalmacija.hr/Spli...5/Default.aspx

_Poražavajuća je činjenica da u Hrvatskoj doji tek dva posto žena, što je službeni UNICEF-ov podatak._
odakle sad ovo? zar nije oko 13%?

----------


## saska7

> _Candy Candy_ prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  A ima ih, bez obzira što tko govorio.
> 
> 
> Potpisujem i poštujem svaku mamu koja to (informirano) odluči.


ja isto, samo sto si ne mogu pomoci kad medju svojom generacijom, medju fakultetski obrazovanim zenama naletim na neku kojoj cak  i muz zna vise o dojenju (zamolio je svoju sestru da razgovara sa njegovom zenom jer cak ni njega ne slusa, kao sta on zna) - doticna doji u kombinaciji sa AD zato sto "mala trazi jesti svakih sat-dva pa ona ne bi nista sitgla obaviti!" te joj stoga, dok ona "obavlja" kave u shopping centru malu cuva baka koja hrani bocicom   :Sad:   malo cudo nema 4mj...e to mi je zao...a nekak sumnjam da to sve skupa cini iz rzaloga sto ju nije briga za zdravlje malene nego iz ciste komocije pa ne zeli ni nauciti ili infomrirati se kako ne bi saznala nesto neugodno po nju (odbila je razgovarat sa sogoricom :/  )

----------


## EvaP

Mi smo se iskljucivo dojili mjesec dana, a na prvom pregledu se ispostavilo da malisa nije dobio ni grama od izlaska iz bolnice, tj. imao je manje od porodjajne tezine. 
Pa smo hospitalizirani na tri tjedna i izasli iz bolnice s dijagnozom - izgladnjivanje. Pa si zamislite koji je to sveopci tulum bio za sve susjede, svekrvu, babicu i ljude na cesti koji su mi ionako govorili da je dojenje bez veze i da dam vise djetetu adaptiarno mlijeko. A sad su imali i dokaz da su bili u pravu, a ja - nemajka.
I zamislite koliko puta sam provrtila sve savjete koje sam dobila i razmatrala da li sam trebala poslušati neki od savjeta koji sam dobila (navesti ću najgluplje: 
Patronažna - dojite po noći???? Daj mu bočicu prije spavanja pa će spavati cijelu noć. 
Svekrva: ja nisam dojila. Dijete nije htjelo jesti bočicu nego je samo htjelo sisati pa sam ga prestala dojiti?!?!?!?!)
I jos uvijek se dojimo (25 mjeseci) iako se nakon pocetnih mjesc dana nikad nismo uspjeli vratili na iskljucivo dojenje.

Al kad smo znali biti u parku, izvadim bočicu iz torbe i mališa jede i zakači se za mene neka prodojeća gospođa/gospodična i krene me pilat kako je dojenje najbolje za moje dijete. I da nek spremim bočicu i dojim dijete na zahtjev. A ja u suze. Zbog svega. I boo me je u oko Rodin jumbo plakat na kojemu je pisalo da 99% žena može dojiti. A ja sam u onih 1%.

----------


## katajina

*EvaP*  :Love:

----------


## Deaedi

EvaP,   :Love:  

A za ovo:




> Al kad smo znali biti u parku, izvadim bočicu iz torbe i mališa jede i zakači se za mene neka prodojeća gospođa/gospodična i krene me pilat kako je dojenje najbolje za moje dijete. I da nek spremim bočicu i dojim dijete na zahtjev. A ja u suze. Zbog svega.


  :shock: 

Dokaz da svako treba gledati svoja posla, a ne soliti pamet nepoznatim ljudima oko stvari koje ih se ne tiču.  Nikad mi nisu bili jasni ljudi koji nepoznatim ljudima, čiju životnu pričaju ne znaju idu davati savjete. Ili se zgražavati i onda po forumu pisati kako mame radi svoje komocije u parku vade flašicu.

----------


## saska7

> Mi smo se iskljucivo dojili mjesec dana, a na prvom pregledu se ispostavilo da malisa nije dobio ni grama od izlaska iz bolnice, tj. imao je manje od porodjajne tezine. 
> Pa smo hospitalizirani na tri tjedna i izasli iz bolnice s dijagnozom - izgladnjivanje. Pa si zamislite koji je to sveopci tulum bio za sve susjede, svekrvu, babicu i ljude na cesti koji su mi ionako govorili da je dojenje bez veze i da dam vise djetetu adaptiarno mlijeko. A sad su imali i dokaz da su bili u pravu, a ja - nemajka.
> I zamislite koliko puta sam provrtila sve savjete koje sam dobila i razmatrala da li sam trebala poslušati neki od savjeta koji sam dobila (navesti ću najgluplje: 
> Patronažna - dojite po noći???? Daj mu bočicu prije spavanja pa će spavati cijelu noć. 
> Svekrva: ja nisam dojila. Dijete nije htjelo jesti bočicu nego je samo htjelo sisati pa sam ga prestala dojiti?!?!?!?!)
> I jos uvijek se dojimo (25 mjeseci) iako se nakon pocetnih mjesc dana nikad nismo uspjeli vratili na iskljucivo dojenje.
> 
> Al kad smo znali biti u parku, izvadim bočicu iz torbe i mališa jede i zakači se za mene neka prodojeća gospođa/gospodična i krene me pilat kako je dojenje najbolje za moje dijete. I da nek spremim bočicu i dojim dijete na zahtjev. A ja u suze. Zbog svega. I boo me je u oko Rodin jumbo plakat na kojemu je pisalo da 99% žena može dojiti. A ja sam u onih 1%.




ovo moram proslijediti svojoj frendici koja je odlucila poceti davati bocicu jer joj je malena u prva 3tj dobila samo 450g...  :Love:

----------


## saska7

otislo a da nisam dovrsila misao

dakle, *EvaP*  :Love:  drzite se dobro
a frendici cu proslijediti da vidi kako nije jedina i kako NE TREBA ODUSTATI OD DOJENJA

----------


## zhabica

*EvaP*   :Love:  

potpis pod deaedi.

----------


## EvaP

Hvala, hvala   :Smile:  

Grozno je bilo to razdoblje nakon bolnice. Stalno preispitivanje kako smo mogli drugacije. 
A u bolnici su me tretirali koma. Kad se sjetim kad su mi davali to otpusno pismo i pokušavali nacrtati kako sam ja iz-gla-dnji-va-la svoje dijete.
Pa patronažna koja je došla čitati otpusno pismo poslije i pitala me kako se sad osjećam kad mi je ona i prije lijepo govorila da dam nadohranu.
Pa tračevi koje sam čula i načula poslije.
Pa kad je mališa otkrio flašicu iz koje curi hrana i nije htio na grudi. On vrišti, a ja pokušavam.

Sad je prošlo dvije godine odonda. Sad čim me vidi kad dođem s posla pita za "duju" (drugu, da ne bi počeli s prvom slučajno   :Laughing:  ) I moja majka, koja mi je fakat bila podrška u prvo vrijeme, a koja me je nakon 10 mjeseci pitala kad ćemo više prestat, sad kad vidi kako malac uživa se i sama se smješka i propagira produljeno dojenje svakome kome stigne  :D

----------


## lasada

Tema je za svaku pohvalu a i trebalo bi takvih tema više o dojenju. Dojim Laru na zahtjev ima 4 mjeseca i 20 dana i super nam ide. Kad je bila mala bilo je zbunjola sa dojkama jer nije mogla sve posisati jer imam puno mlijeka pa sam se morala izdajati i bacati moje mlijeko. Samo sam jednom pokušala joj dati moje mlijeko iz bočice ( jer sam popila lijek za migrenu), i prvo nije znala iz boce al kad je bila gladna vukla je i sve ispraznila te tražila još i ciku tako da sam joj morala dati.
A zašto pišem o tome razlog je to što moje poznanice ne doje pa znaju meni malte ne čestitati, "svaka ti čast što dojiš", a kad ih pitam dal doje jedna odgovara: "kad stignem" uz adaptirano, druga je izgubila, tj. nestalo sa 3 mjeseca mlijeko, al pogodio me razgovor sa jednom mamom sa kojom malo više razgovaram koja mi je rekla da se ne ljuti ako to napišem na forumu jer je to tako: naime njezin bebač je stariji od Lare 2 dana i zajedno smo bile u sobi u rodilištu i dojila je malog do 2 mjeseca a sada mu daje adaptirano jer kako ona kaže sit je 3-4 sata a po noći ga doji jer joj se neda dizati po boku. Kad je upitah pa zar ti nije onda lakše samo i isključivo dojiti ona mi je rekla i to nakon dugog razgovora da ju dojenje "iscrpljuje". 
Drage majke, žalosno je što je tako kako jest, ja sam ostala bez teksta i nisam znala što bih joj više rekla. Naposljetku svaka majka odlučuje što će dati svome djetetu al ovo je baš bezveze. Čujem se sa tom mamom svako toliko i ona uvijek po svom samo što mi se jada da mali neće ciku pa oče ciku i tako. A kad joj kažem da ga to oče, neće zbunjuje onda kaže onda će ga dojiti a za 5 dana kaže da mu daje bočicu jer joj je duže sit. Najviše sam primjetila kod iskustava više mama da imaju zabludu sa dojenjem kad su bebe u tzv. skok u razvoju, jer tada ili više sisaju ili manje kako koja beba i mene je to zbunjivalo al ne toliko da odustanem od dojenja. Mame ustrajte u dojenju, moja Lara doji i danas ima ravno 9 kila. U ponedjeljak nam je rekla pedijatrica da ne dojim da bi već imala primjedbe jer je Lara ADIPOZNA (debela) zato samo naprijed sa dojenjem!  :Kiss: 

_apricot editirala post zbog spominjanja imena proizvođača_

----------


## štrumpf

Tema je stvarno super. Žao mi je što nema više edukacije za mame kojima je računalo još uvijek nedostupno jer ruku na srce mi ipak nismo prosječne ´mame´ prepuštene pedijatrima i patronažnim sestrama. Roko još uvijek sisa i kako sam neki dan rekla jednoj mami (koja je,kako kaže, prestala dojiti kad joj je beba imala 3 mjeseca i to ne zato jer nije imala mlijeka nego jer nije više htjela, a i glupo se osjeća kad je sin gleda golu   :Evil or Very Mad:  ) i dojit ću ga dok ne krene u školu. Imali smo malih problema kad je imao 2 mjeseca. Nakon jednog stresnog dana ostala sam bez mlijeka, ali nakon tri dana izdajanja u kombinaciji sa sisanjem mlijeko se vratilo. Srećom u frižideru smo imali zalihu. Zbog toga znam da svatko može dojiti, a na komentare ´nemam mlijeka´ samo odmahnem rukom jer nekim ljudima očito nema koristi objašnjavati.

----------


## SunčicaVŽ

Evo da i ja napišem svoje iskustvo s dojenjem. Imam dva sina, prvog sam rodila s nešto manje od 20 godina, ni pomišljala nisam ni na što drugo nego da ću ga dojiti. Moja mama nije znala ništa o dojenju mene nije uopće dojila, a moju seku vrlo kratko. Uglavnom, bila sam studentica, udala se premlada, došla živjet sa svekrvom i svekrom, muž je radio vani, a ja sam bila doma s njima, učila i iz časopisa i knjiga se pripremala za bebicu. Inače, okolina je bila očajna, svekrva i svekr užasni, trpjela sam sve jer sam jako tolerantna osoba i uvijek sam im pomagala u svemu što sam mogla i trudila se ne zamjerati im ništa, ali kad je došla bebica stvar se promjenila jer sad se više nisam morala brinuti samo za sebe nego za svoju malu bebu. Bilo je zimsko vrijeme, u sobi kamin na drva, ja prošla težak porod i još teži oporavak, muž na terenu, trebalo mi je donijeti svaki dan drva u sobu da si naložim vatru da nam ne bude zima, ja nisam mogla van na snijeg friško šivana, a njih sam znala čekati drva do 11 sati, dok temperatura ne bi u sobi pala ispod 18 stupnjeva, a mi smo se smrzavali pod hrpom dekica i popluna...čekali su svaku priliku da me nečim maltretiraju, a ja sam htjela samo mir u svojoj sobi sa svojom bebom. Maleni se cijele noći budio i stalno je sisao, super je napredovao, ali nisam baš spavala puno uz njega...bila sam premorena...u ostalom dijelu kuće nisam mogla ostaviti nijednu svoju stvar od bebe niti svoju nego sam morala imati bunker u svojoj sobi...
Kad bi zamolila pomoć..dobila bi podsmjeh i ruganje.. jela sam sve manje i mlijeka je bilo sve manje dok beba nije prestala s 3 mjeseca skroz...jer nije imao dovoljno pa se ljutio i tako sam prešla na adaptirano...nisam to mogla preboljeti nikako, svaki dan sam mu ponovno nudila dojku, ali nije htio i mlijeko je do kraja presušilo.
Kad sam ponovno začela, imali smo svoj stan (u istoj kući), ali više nisam imala kontakt sa njegovima, osim nužnog prolaza, čvrsto sam odlučila da me ništa neće omesti u dojenju i tako je i bilo. Ignorirala sam sve oko sebe, moja mama se doselila k meni na prvih 2 tjedna nakon izlaska iz bolnice kako bi mi kuhala i kako bi se ja mogla baviti samo svojom bebicom i starijim sinčićem. Uživali smo svaki dan...
Inače, tokom trudnoće sam naišla na knjigu o dojenju (H.Lothrop...tako nekako) u kojoj sam našla bezbroj savjeta u kojima sam vidjela sve svoje pogreške s prvom bebom. Osim stresa koji blokira refleks otpuštanja mlijeka i koji je kod mene bio najveći problem, griješila sam i kod polaganja bebe na prsa. Dojenje me strašno boljelo jer nisam znala kako staviti dojku u usta bebe, a da mene ne boli. Kako su dojke uvijek bile pune, bile su tvrde i takve ih je bilo nemoguće ugurati bebi  u usta. Kod druge bebice prije podoja, prvo bi sama istisnula malo mlijeka, tek toliko da omekša područje oko bradavice i dojenje je bilo potpuno bezbolno. Dojila sam na zahtjev isključivo do 5 mj, onda smo polako počeli s dohranom. Namjeravala sam ga dojiti dok god bude htio, ali nažalost...s 9 mjeseci je počeo odbacivati jedan po jedan podoj, dok nije ostao samo na podoju prije spavanja. Kad su mu izrasli prvi zubići, odbacio je dojku do kraja. Kad bi ga stavila na prsa, samo bi me zbunjeno gledao što hoću od njega ko da nikad prije nije sisao  :Sad:  Nagovarala sam ga još neko vrijeme, ali uzalud, meseko je bilo slađe od cike, ali ja sam bila mirna jer sam ga ipak dojila punih 10 mjeseci i bila sam sretna radi toga.
Sad čekam treću bebicu i potajno se nadam da će dojenje trajati dulje nego s prve dvije..
Ispričavam se na podugoj priči...ali možda kome bude poznato...

----------


## blala

ja bi samo htjela dati jedan pozitivan primjer... vidim da ste skoro sve imale problema sa svojim mamama u vezi dojenja. no, ja mogu reći da nije bilo moje mame i bake (da, bake!!!!) ja bih već prvi tjedan odustala od dojenja. uz sve komplikacije nakon poroda dojenje mi je tada stvarno teško padalo, bila sam iscrpljena a beba mi je i izgrizla bradavice tako da kad bi zaplakala mene je bilo toliko strah jer sam znala da ju moram staviti na sisu i da će luđački boljeti. a cijelo to vrijeme, mama bi svaki put sjela kraj nas na krevet i govorila - ajde izdrži, daj još malo, brzo će proć bol a onda ćete uživati, gle kak je mala i kak voli papati, to je najbolje za nju... a moja curica kad bi me pogledala s onim svojim okecima - ma joj, sva bol bi prestala... dakle, hvala mami i baki   :Heart:

----------


## EvaP

Moja majka je sjedila kraj mene i govorila mi da cu najbrze smrsaviti ako budem dojila   :Laughing:

----------


## cvijeta73

> Moja majka je sjedila kraj mene i govorila mi da cu najbrze smrsaviti ako budem dojila


e, ovo već ubrajam pod predrasude u vezi dojenja   :Grin:

----------


## EvaP

Nije ni kod mene upalilo  :Sad:

----------


## kahna

Niti kod mene  :/

----------


## pomikaki

sa kad ste sve skupa zabrazdile da i ja malo oftopičarim - nisam izgubila neke kile zbog dojenja, ali celulit je netragom nestao! Čak sam neko vrijeme nakon poroda imala dosta kila više nego inače, a celulita manje nego ikad. Ja sam to pripisala isisavanju masnoće preko cica...  :?

----------


## EvaP

Ja sam sacuvala i svoje kile i svoj celulit   :Laughing:

----------


## cvijeta73

ja nemam baš neki celulit, ali za kile sam si sama kriva - u obje trudnoće sam dobila relativno malo kila (svaki put 12), na svakom porodu sam izgubila cca 6-7, i onda me ubije porodiljni. u tih godinu dana umjesto da se vratim na staro, ja dodam još barem 5-6 kg. stalno sam nešto kuhala, te kompletni ručak, te za večeru, te kolači, te frižider cijeli dan na dohvat ruke...
no, dobro je to, što sad kad sam počela raditi, već sam smršavila par kila. tako da mi nije žao jer sam baš uživala biti doma, fino kuhati i fino jesti   :Grin:

----------


## Anci

> stalno sam nešto kuhala, te kompletni ručak, te za večeru, te kolači, te frižider cijeli dan na dohvat ruke...


...te svaki dan palačinke   :Grin:  
i da, hlače su 27, ne 26   :Grin:  
skužila jučer kad sam se presvlačila   :Laughing:

----------


## EvaP

Mi smo stvarno off topic   :Embarassed:  
Al i ja sam dobila malo kila u trudnoci i skoro sve su otisle poslije poroda.
Al to razdoblje doma  :/  Stalno neka akcija, mi smo puno vjezbali, malac je bio hipoton, nikad vremena nizasta, stalno neko klopanje onako usput, pa na kraju dana skuzim da sam pojela svasta, a nikad sita il do sita i nijednom onako suvislo sjedeci za stolom, skoncentrirana na klopu   :Sad:  
Na kraju kila ko u prici...
I celulita   :Laughing:  
I meni idu kile dolje sad kad sam pocela raditi.
Srecom mi majka ne sjedi kraj mene na poslu i govori da cu brze smrsaviti ako cu raditi   :Laughing:

----------


## mikka

> Ja sam sacuvala i svoje kile i svoj celulit


i ja, i jos dodala fini dio  :Mad:  

inace, stvarno pise da dojenje pomaze gubljenju kila, posebno celulita. e kad bi zene to znale, mozda bi se malo vise potrudile oko dojenja (ne znam je li to smijesno ili mozda ono drugo)

----------


## pomikaki

čuj, ja sam vidjela par žena koje su izgledale kao da su došle iz logora dok su dojile. Ali ako je unos veći od potrošnje (tj. ako je kao u mojem slučaju kraj vas svekrva koja vas nutka finim kolačima) onda... znate što mislim   :Grin:  
Ove koje ja spominjem su sve živjele bez starije generacije    :Grin:

----------


## štrumpf

Nisam primjetila da celulit nestaje, ali su se kile otopile. Inače sam uvijek imala oko 70 kg, ali sam prije nego sam zatrudnila ´pala´ na 67. U rodilište sam došla sa 86, a nakon poroda pala na 74. Danas imam 64.
Tajna je jedino u dojenju ili nespavanju. Ništa drugo nisam primjenjivala.

----------


## cvijeta73

> ...te svaki dan palačinke   
> :


uuu, al stvarno, takav mi je gušt bio na palačinke, da smo ih fakat pekli par puta tjedno. barem svakom jednu.

hm, valjda je stvar u metabolizmu, ali sklonija sam vjerovati da ove koje su mršavile tijekom dojenja, ipak nisu jele toliko ili nisu toliko uživale u hrani kao ja. pa meni je mara na početku stalno visila na cici, nije ni spavala - i ništa, nada, zero  :?

----------


## Anci

Šta ja znam, ja nekako mislim da je do metabolizma.
Ja stvarno ne pazim šta jedem. Mislim, ne jedem smeće, čips i to...
Ali palačinke...   :Mljac:   i nisam imala problema s kilama.
Istina, stalno smo nas tri pičile negdje pa se valjda i tu nešto trošilo   :Grin:

----------


## kahna

Nema metabolizam nikakve veze s mršavljenjem/debljanjem.
Bila prije jedno 2-3 tjedna emisija na teveju.
Dve frendice, jedna mršava, druga buca - vele da isto jedu - samo jedna ima spori a druga brzi metabolizam.
Aha, nakon pokusa, istraživanja - moš mislit.
Ova buca je unosila 50% više hrane neg mršavica.
Sve je to kak i koliko jedemo.

----------


## štrumpf

Ali ja sam inače jača. Visoka sam 162 cm i oduvijek me ´ima´, a sada jedem isto kao i uvijek, slatko je moja pokora. Jedem dok god ne potamanim sve što je na stolu. Kako prije tako i sada, pa mršavljenje pripisujem kalorijama koje se troše dojenjem, a ne unosim ih.
Ne znam drugi razlog zbog kojeg kg idu dolje kad ne jedem ništa manje nego prije.

----------


## cuckalica

> Nema metabolizam nikakve veze s mršavljenjem/debljanjem.
> Bila prije jedno 2-3 tjedna emisija na teveju.
> Dve frendice, jedna mršava, druga buca - vele da isto jedu - samo jedna ima spori a druga brzi metabolizam.
> Aha, nakon pokusa, istraživanja - moš mislit.
> Ova buca je unosila 50% više hrane neg mršavica.
> Sve je to kak i koliko jedemo.


tako sam i ja u trudnoci tvrdila da nista ne jedem a dobila 35kg
a stvarno sam bila uvjerena da ne jedem puno jer sam se "pazila"-stalno sam bila gladna i nakon dvostrukog rucka   :Laughing:  
i otisle kile dojenjem. skoro pa sve. jos samo 4-5. al to je sica   :Laughing:  
eto jedan primjer mrsavljenja uz dojenje
a ne jedem ni sad malo iako su to zanemarive kolicine u usporedbi sa onima u trudnoci. znam se sakrit od mm-a "odem ucit", pa vadim iz torbe kutiju rafaella i smazem je u roku 5 min
al dogode se i dani kad uz predavanja i dijete naprosto zaboravim jest

----------


## magaly

eto ja sam mama četiri dječaka...trećeg malenog sam dojila skoro 1 godinu i sve je bilo ok, sa četvrtim malenim sam apsolutno sve radila kao i s trečim i uz svu muku ostala bez mlijeka nakon zastoja i začepljenih kanalića kad je maleni imao 4 mj...morala sam nažalost preći na adaptirano jer je siroti bio gladan i urlao je od gladi...dakle u mom slućaju uz veliko iskustvo i trud nažalost nije uspjelo...iskreno ne daje mi se 80 kn za adptirano i puno mi je lakše bilo s trećim malim izvadit cicu kad je trebalo ali drugog izlaza nije bilo   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## magaly

...i još probala sam izdajalicom (kršitelj koda)ovom...nije izašlo niti 20 ml uz muku od 1 h izdajanja

----------

